# Mac Pro 2008 VS Mac Pro 2009



## ToCo (9 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Ayant attendu de nombreux mois pour le nouveau venu du MAC PRO I7, plusieurs questions restent en suspent !
Commençons par le début,  je pense faire l'acquisition d'un MAC PRO NEHALEM 8 CORE avec la configuration suivante :

- 2 x 2.26 GHZ Quad Core Intel Nehalem
- 8 Go de Ram
- 1 To de disque dur (7200 tours)
- Nvidia GT 120 (512 Mo)
- Carte wifi

Le prix total me revient à 2966.08 avec la remise étudiant.

Je suis monteur vidéo, et je travail aussi bien avec Final Cut, Avid, Premiere, After effect, Photoshop, Shake, Motion et je vais commencer a me mettre à 3ds max.

Marre des rendu qui dure trop longtemps, des exports qui mettent plus de temps qu'il n'en faut, c'est pour cela que je souhaite vivement passer à autre chose car actuellement je possède un PC avec la configuration suivante :

- Intel DCPU 2.8 GHZ
- 3 Go de ram
- Nvidia 6600 (128Mo)
- 200 Go de disque dur

En attendant j'ai plusieurs questions du au nouveau mac pro :

1) d'après certain commentaire le nouveau Mac Pro ne serait pas si bien que ca, trop chère pour ce qu'il vaut, mais mis à part le processeurs rien ne change n'est ce pas ?

2) au niveau de la carte graphique, pas non plus de grand changement comparé au Mac Pro de 2008, toujours 512Mo de cache ! alors au final que vallent ces nouvelles carte graphique ?

3) Peut on ajouter de nouvelle carte graphique a la place de celle que propose Apple ?

4) pourquoi tant de haine envers ce nouveau Mac Pro 2009 ?

5) si on compare le mac pro 2008 contre le mac pro 2009 sans parler argent et prix de revient au final, le mac pro 2009 as t'il quelques chose de surprenant ?

6) le 24 mars apparement il y aura une mise a jour, mais mise a jour niveau Mac Pro, Imac... ou seulement logiciel ?

et derniere question 

7) La nouvelle version Snow leopart sortira dans "X" mois, mais si j'achete mon mac pro maintenant, est ce que je devrais racheter en plus Snow Leopart ou est ce que je beneficierai d'une mise ajour ?

Je vous remercies pour les reponses que vous pourrez m'apporter, mais je suis en pleine reflection au final pour savoir si ce mac pro 2009 vaut le coup, si je ferai un bon choix au final, car je vais passer sous mac (etant encore sous windows), j'aimerai que mon achat val le cou et non l'inverse ! 

en attendant de vos reponses j'attend aussi le teste du Mac Pro 2009 avec différent logiciel tel 3DSMAX.... pour voir ce qu'il vaut vraiment !!!

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## ntx (9 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> 1) d'après certain commentaire le nouveau Mac Pro ne serait pas si bien que ca, trop chère pour ce qu'il vaut, mais mis à part le processeurs rien ne change n'est ce pas ?


Si le bus mémoire passe de 800 à 1066 MHz et la mémoire est désormais de la DDR3 au lieu de la DDR2.


> 3) Peut on ajouter de nouvelle carte graphique a la place de celle que propose Apple ?


Tu peux la changer mais il faut rester dans les modèles proposés par Appel car les modèle PC ne sont pas compatibles.


> 4) pourquoi tant de haine envers ce nouveau Mac Pro 2009 ?


Une augmentation du prix de l'entrée de gamme de 300  soit 15%, et de même sur tout le reste de la gamme : les processeurs Intel sont peut être biens mais ils se font payés chers :mouais:
3 Go de mémoire là où un iMac en 4 :mouais:


> 5) si on compare le mac pro 2008 contre le mac pro 2009 sans parler argent et prix de revient au final, le mac pro 2009 as t'il quelques chose de surprenant ?


Non, ils ont profité de nouveaux processeurs, rien de plus.


> 7) La nouvelle version Snow leopart sortira dans "X" mois, mais si j'achete mon mac pro maintenant, est ce que je devrais racheter en plus Snow Leopart ou est ce que je beneficierai d'une mise ajour ?


Non sauf gentillesse extrême d'Apple


----------



## Aaliyah (9 Mars 2009)

ntx à tout dis


----------



## bendder (9 Mars 2009)

Moi j'ai juste envie de rajouter un truc (si tu es étudiant) regarde du coté de l'ADC >> ICI  ... En gros vive les 20 % de réduction sur la game pro 1 fois dans ta vie.... 

Sinon pour en revenir a nos moutons , je te conseille de mettre 12 go de ram et de prendre l'ATI au lieu de la Nvidia car elle et plus performante et j'ai pas trop confiance en Nvidia vu les dernier pâté..... Et les ATi on toujours été meilleur pour les pro Apps apple.

Perso je vais me faire un putain de configuration et pas mal de programme (CS4 master collection, cimena 4d, FCE4+ l'apple care) sur un MP2009 avec 16 go de ram 8 core a 2,26 et une petite ATi pour 4600  autre précision je risque de mettre un vélocirator pour le système et 2 disque 1 to pour les données ( le tout toujours compris dans le prix)

Bref la grande classe d'etre encore étudiant 

+ SL Gratuit :love:


----------



## ToCo (9 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Merci à vous trois, bendder, aaliyah et ntx d'avoir repondu a mes questions, mon choix se précise, en revanche, mettre 12Go de ram d'entrée de gamme, malheureusement je n'ai pas les sous, mon budget est de 3000 (pour le moment lol).

Je suis quand même etonner que la Nvidia soit si peu aimer dans le monde mac, j'ai souvent vu des postes ou les gens preferait les ATI au lieu des Nvidia, car j'ai toujours eu des Nvidia et cela à toujours bien fonctionner et j'en suis assez content, en revanche je ne connais pas du tout ATI, alors j'hesite un peut entre la nvidia et l'ATI !

Sinon bendder tu parles de vélocirator.... moi je connais le vélociraptor mais je pense que c'est pas de ca que tu parles ? :rateau: nan plus serieusement je ne sais pas ce que c'est lol !

Maintenant je vais aller me renseigner sur l'ADC et voir ce qu'il se passe de ce coté car ca risque d'etre fort interessant ! 20% je crache pas dessus !


----------



## pn10000 (9 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Sinon bendder tu parles de vélocirator.... moi je connais le vélociraptor mais je pense que c'est pas de ca que tu parles ? :rateau: nan plus serieusement je ne sais pas ce que c'est lol !



C'est un disque dur de chez Western Digital, la série Velociraptor est ultra rapide puisqu'elle tourne a 10000tr/min.


----------



## Florian1293 (10 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> 6) le 24 mars apparement il y aura une mise a jour, mais mise a jour niveau Mac Pro, Imac... ou seulement logiciel ?



?!?! quelle mise à jour?


----------



## ToCo (10 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> ?!?! quelle mise à jour?



j'ai lu sur différent site que apple (peut etre) ferait une mise à jour, mais bon c'est aussi peut etre qu'une rumeur, et je n'en sais pas plus que toi au final !

Bendder, je n'arrive pas à trouver le site internet de l'ADC pour la reduction des 20%, de ce fait si j'arrive a avoir les 20%, je prendrais en plus le :

- vélociraptor 150Go
et peut etre 12Go de ram 

Voila, je vais m'en occuper serieusement de tout ça pour avoir le MP d'ici mi avril !!!


----------



## pn10000 (10 Mars 2009)

À mon avis pas de mise a jour. Toute la gamme vient d'être revue.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/134096/un-special-final-cut-chez-apple-le-24-mars


----------



## pn10000 (10 Mars 2009)

http://www.macrumors.com/2009/03/10/nehalem-mac-pros-arrive-unboxing-and-benchmarks/

Je pense que je vais opter pour un Quad 2,66, plus approprié à mon utilisation puique j'utilise principalement des logiciels qui ne font pas appel au multithreading. (Photohop Illustrator, Flash, Indesign CS3 et 4, éventuellement un peu d'After Effects mais occasionellement)

EDIT our ceux qui avait des doutes concernant le MacPro 2,26 2009, equivaut au 2,8 octo 2008 toujours sur les résultats multithreadings.


----------



## ToCo (10 Mars 2009)

Donc au final si le 8 core a 2.26 GHZ (2009) équivaut au 2.8 Ghz de 2008, il n'y a pas grand intérêt à acheter celui a 2.26 ! ou je me trompe ?

Autant prendre au minimum celui a 2.66 GHZ nan ?


ou au final celui a 2.26 Ghz tire quand meme son epingle du jeu comparé a celui de 2008 (2.80Ghz) ????


----------



## pn10000 (10 Mars 2009)

Ben pour moi ouai, c'est un peu con a dire mais oui. Sauf qu'a l'arrivée de Snow Léopard peut être que la différence sera plus marquée.


----------



## ToCo (10 Mars 2009)

Bon alors dans ces conditions c'est bien ce que je pensais, va falloir que j'augmente mon budget, pour prendre un processeur un peut plus lourd ! 

Bon aller on attend les testes logiciel/mac 2009 et Snow Leopart/logiciel/mac 2009 !


----------



## bendder (10 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> j'ai lu sur différent site que apple (peut etre) ferait une mise à jour, mais bon c'est aussi peut etre qu'une rumeur, et je n'en sais pas plus que toi au final !
> 
> Bendder, je n'arrive pas à trouver le site internet de l'ADC pour la reduction des 20%, de ce fait si j'arrive a avoir les 20%, je prendrais en plus le :
> 
> ...



Sinon voici le lien sur le site d'apple pour ADC  il faut choisir l'adc student membreship sinon tu peut les appeler au 0800907226

Si tu veux plus d'info tu peux me faire un message privé et si tu veux j'ai fait un document exel pour comparé les prix en fonction des configuration

L'ADC pour faire simple tu paye 80 euros tu recevra des doc et des CD systéme chaque mois et SL a la sortie et tu peut avoir les 20% un fois grace a ton ID ADC lors de ta commande par telephone sur apple store ..... (durée 1 an)

Bref pour plus d'info MP.
Ps j'ai vais être a peut près dans les même délais d'achat que toi


----------



## bendder (10 Mars 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai peur de devoir explosé mon budget avec un 2,66*8 il serait vraiment très intéressant de voir le test d'un quad 2,93 avec 8 go de ram ....
Bref plus 1200  super ....
W&S


----------



## ToCo (10 Mars 2009)

Merci Bendder pour le lien pour l'ADC, je vais les appeler dans la semaine, pour savoir ce que je dois fournir comme documents, mais je pense que c'est genre la carte etudiant, ou un justificatif de ton ecole ! 

En tout cas les 20% vont m'aider car je vais sans doute prendre le processeur 2.66 en octocore, donc ca veut dire 1200 environ a peut pres !

Mais quand tu dis qu'en souscrivant a l'ADC il m'enverront Snow Leopart, tu veux dire la version complete et gratuit ? ou je reve ? lol


----------



## bendder (10 Mars 2009)

De mon coté je pense prendre aussi un 2.66 :rose:
Pour SL en fait avec l'adc tu recoit chaque moi un DVD avec les build du systeme a toi de les installer ou pas (d'apres ce que j'ai compris)... et donc si SL sort lors de ton année de souscription (date à date) tu recevra le précieux SL....

Putain 1200 quand meme lol


----------



## bendder (10 Mars 2009)

Je commence a croire au vu des test que l'on c'est un peu bass*** avec cette cuvée 2009 surtout avec le model 2,26 et C4D par contre le model 2,66 commence a le faire mais a quel prix !!
Si ça continue je vais essayer de me trouvé un MP de 2008


----------



## wolverine (11 Mars 2009)

surtout que le dernier macpro 2.26 certes vaut le 2.8 ren multithread mais en monothread le 2.8 repasse devant ! donc a voir si vous faites que du multi le 2.26 ira tres bien et puis en mono faut pas exagerer ca marcheras tres bien ! faut arreter de se baser que sur des benchs certes revelateurs mais qui vous font claquer de la tunes alors que ca marcheras tres bien avec un modele inferieur !


----------



## Florian1293 (11 Mars 2009)

wolverine a dit:


> surtout que le dernier macpro 2.26 certes vaut le 2.8 ren multithread mais en monothread le 2.8 repasse devant ! donc a voir si vous faites que du multi le 2.26 ira tres bien et puis en mono faut pas exagerer ca marcheras tres bien ! faut arreter de se baser que sur des benchs certes revelateurs mais qui vous font claquer de la tunes alors que ca marcheras tres bien avec un modele inferieur !



Ben moi je me suis décidé pour un Mac Pro Quad-Core 2.66Ghz, 3Gb, HD 640Gb, ATI Radeon HD 4870 512Mb.


----------



## ToCo (11 Mars 2009)

wolverine a dit:


> surtout que le dernier macpro 2.26 certes vaut le 2.8 ren multithread mais en monothread le 2.8 repasse devant ! donc a voir si vous faites que du multi le 2.26 ira tres bien et puis en mono faut pas exagerer ca marcheras tres bien ! faut arreter de se baser que sur des benchs certes revelateurs mais qui vous font claquer de la tunes alors que ca marcheras tres bien avec un modele inferieur !




Ouai c'est pas faux mais bon acheter un mac 2009 plus chere qu'un mac 2008 et qui est equivalent, ca a de quoi un peut foutre la rage ! 
Moi personellement je vais en avoir besoin pour bosser en montage vidéo (final cut, avid, after effect, un peut de 3DS Max), donc si je ne me trompe pas, moi c'est du multi si je ne me trompe pas ? et qu'est ce tu entend pas mono ?


----------



## pn10000 (11 Mars 2009)

Pour moi ce sera un 2,66 Quad. Je ne fais quasiement pas de vidéo. Je n'utiliserais donc que le proc en singlethreading. Et pour le coup, le Macpro Quad 2009 est moins cher et plus performant que le 2,8 Octo 2008, et presque aussi rapide qu'un 3,2. Je pourrais même monter la ram a  6Go et opter pour l'ATI 4870 tranquille.

C'est tout vu


----------



## ederntal (11 Mars 2009)

Il faudrait une liste claire des applications qui utilisent (ou non) le multi-core de façon optimale.
Montage vidéo? FCP? After Effect?
3D?
La suite adobe? Photoshop (je sais malheureusement que non)?

On voit clairement sur ces benchs qu'un iMac est presque aussi bien qu'un Mac Pro sur du multi-thread, pour quelqu'un qui ne s'en servira pas, c'est un peu con de mettre 3000 euros pensant que ça va être 3x mieux!


----------



## Florian1293 (11 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> On voit clairement sur ces benchs qu'un iMac est presque aussi bien qu'un Mac Pro sur du multi-thread, pour quelqu'un qui ne s'en servira pas, c'est un peu con de mettre 3000 euros pensant que ça va être 3x mieux!



Je sais pas... le Mac Pro et plus modulable, rajout de disques dur, changement de carte graphique, etc.... Bon en effet le prix :-(

J'oubliais également quand un élément foire sur l'iMac toute la machine part en réparation... tandis que le Pro ce n'est que le boîtier au pire tu peux brancher une autre machine sur ton écran et tu ne te retrouve pas sans rien pendant plusieurs jours.


----------



## ToCo (11 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Il faudrait une liste claire des applications qui utilisent (ou non) le multi-core de façon optimale.
> Montage vidéo? FCP? After Effect?
> 3D?
> La suite adobe? Photoshop (je sais malheureusement que non)?
> ...




En ce qui me concerne, les logiciels que j'utilise sont :

- Final Cut, Avid, Premiere, After Effect, Photoshop, Motion, Shake (dès que j'ai le mac), 3DSMAX (je vais commencer à m'y mettre). 

comme tu peux le constater je suis monteur vidéo, mais je fais aussi du son, donc au niveau du son j'utilise :

- Pro-tools, Nuendo, Cubase, les plug-in Waves.

Voila en gros ce que j'utilise, je pense que dans certains des logiciels ca doit utiliser le multi.


----------



## pn10000 (11 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> On voit clairement sur ces benchs qu'un iMac est presque aussi bien qu'un Mac Pro sur du multi-thread, pour quelqu'un qui ne s'en servira pas, c'est un peu con de mettre 3000 euros pensant que ça va être 3x mieux!




L'iMac est laminé en ce qui concerne le multithread.

Sinon effectivement la modularité du macPro permet une utilisation beaucoup plus souple quand même.

En gros pour les logiciels utilisant le multi, il s'agit principalement des logiciels où il y a lieu de faire des rendu vidéos et 3D. Pour Photoshop, Flash Illustrator, c'est du single. À vérifier, mais c'est ce que je lis sur le forum de MacRumors depuis 2 jours.


----------



## ToCo (11 Mars 2009)

pn10000 a dit:


> L'iMac est laminé en ce qui concerne le multithread.
> 
> Sinon effectivement la modularité du macPro permet une utilisation beaucoup plus souple quand même.
> 
> En gros pour les logiciels utilisant le multi, il s'agit principalement des logiciels où il y a lieu de faire des rendu vidéos et 3D. Pour Photoshop, Flash Illustrator, c'est du single. À vérifier, mais c'est ce que je lis sur le forum de MacRumors depuis 2 jours.




Merci pour l'info en ce qui concerne le multi, j'y vois plus clair, du moins maintenant ce que je pensais est sur ! tout ce qui fait du rendu ca utilise le multi ! 

bon je pense de plus en plus a me prendre dans ces conditions le 2.66 Ghz, le seul problème maintenant c'est l'argent !


----------



## bendder (11 Mars 2009)

Pour moi aussi ce sera l'octo 2,66 je crois au final car le 2,26 et un mauvaise affaire ( pas assez homogène) par contre pour les autres gens le Quad et vraiment génial, moi j'ai besoin d'un max de puissance possible dans un prix raisonnable. La j'entends par là le prix de la ram qui reste normale et la possibilité de la remise ADC lol


----------



## nroK (11 Mars 2009)

Pour moi la plus grosse arnaque, c'est sur la version mono processeur, et le retrait d'une carte fille supportant la mémoire :s 
Sur l'ancien mac pro on pouvait monté a 32go meme avec un seul processeur !

Toco, fais attention que 3ds max sur mac n'existe pas, tu devras passé par windows ( tu le sais surement mais au cas ou je précise )


----------



## ederntal (11 Mars 2009)

nroK a dit:


> Pour moi la plus grosse arnaque, c'est sur la version mono processeur, et le retrait d'une carte fille supportant la mémoire :s
> Sur l'ancien mac pro on pouvait monté a 32go meme avec un seul processeur !
> 
> Toco, fais attention que 3ds max sur mac n'existe pas, tu devras passé par windows ( tu le sais surement mais au cas ou je précise )




Mono ??!
Plutôt "Quad"...

Je vois pas en quoi c'est une anarque. Ca fait le billet d'entré des mac pro moins cher qu'avant et pour des pro qui ne se servent pas énormément du multi-thread (un graphiste print-web par exemple), c'est une machine tout aussi performante que l'ancien 8 cores qui était à 2500 euros.


----------



## vincenzo64 (11 Mars 2009)

Au vu des résultats de ce tableau le meilleur rapport qualité prix reste a mon avis l octo 2,8 early 2008 à condition d en trouver un bien sur.


----------



## bendder (11 Mars 2009)

vincenzo64 a dit:


> Au vu des résultats de ce tableau le meilleur rapport qualité prix reste a mon avis l octo 2,8 early 2008 à condition d en trouver un bien sur.



Pas faux mais ou en trouver ?


----------



## bendder (11 Mars 2009)

je viens de faire une extrapolation des test CineBench en attendant de les avoir
le quad 2,93 ferait un score de 16500 ( se qui s'avérerait un bonne machine et très homogène)
L'octo 2,66 ferait entre 22000/22500 ( ce qui commencerait a être intéressant).
W&S mais j'ai de moins en moins envie de prendre en 2,26*8

A+


----------



## ToCo (11 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> je viens de faire une extrapolation des test CineBench en attendant de les avoir
> le quad 2,93 ferait un score de 16500 ( se qui s'avérerait un bonne machine et très homogène)
> L'octo 2,66 ferait entre 22000/22500 ( ce qui commencerait a être intéressant).
> W&S mais j'ai de moins en moins envie de prendre en 2,26*8
> ...




Sympa les résultats, mais en ce qui concerne le 2.26*8 ca donne quoi les resultats ?  du 20000 ? plus ? moins ? je sais pas comment on fait l'extrapolation des test !


----------



## nroK (11 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Mono ??!
> Plutôt "Quad"...
> 
> Je vois pas en quoi c'est une anarque. Ca fait le billet d'entré des mac pro moins cher qu'avant et pour des pro qui ne se servent pas énormément du multi-thread (un graphiste print-web par exemple), c'est une machine tout aussi performante que l'ancien 8 cores qui était à 2500 euros.



Euh tu rigoles ?
Je te rapelle juste que l'ancienne version mono processeur, elle etait a 2000...
La nouvelle est vendu 2299 avec bien moins de mémoire possible...
Quand au processeur,  ca depend l'utilisation, va voir les test postés sur macb*******, avec les logiciels n'exploitant pas le multi-processeur, les anciens sont au meme niveau...


----------



## pn10000 (11 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Mono ??!
> Plutôt "Quad"...
> 
> Je vois pas en quoi c'est une anarque. Ca fait le billet d'entré des mac pro moins cher qu'avant et pour des pro qui ne se servent pas énormément du multi-thread (un graphiste print-web par exemple), c'est une machine tout aussi performante que l'ancien 8 cores qui était à 2500 euros.



+1

Surtout que pour les graphistes qui ne font pas de vidéos, la ram a 32Go franchement...



nroK a dit:


> Pour moi la plus grosse arnaque, c'est sur la version mono processeur, et le retrait d'une carte fille supportant la mémoire :s
> Sur l'ancien mac pro on pouvait monté a 32go meme avec un seul processeur !




Les chiffres et les équipements sans limites c'est bien beau, mais si ça sert pas, ça reste une course à qui aura la plus grosse...


----------



## nroK (11 Mars 2009)

Je n'ai jamais dis que je voulais avoir la plus grosse 

J'ai juste dis que pour moi c'etait une arnaque, augmenté les tarifs tout en fournissant moins dans le mac... 
Après ca reste des bonnes machines, mais je suis bien content d'avoir acheté l'ancienne version


----------



## pn10000 (11 Mars 2009)

nroK a dit:


> Quand au processeur,  ca depend l'utilisation, va voir les test postés sur macb*******, avec les logiciels n'exploitant pas le multi-processeur, les anciens sont au meme niveau...



Ton lien m'intéresse, mais je n'arrive pas à le trouver, peux-tu faire péter le lien stp?


----------



## nicoo (11 Mars 2009)

pn10000 a dit:


> +1
> 
> Surtout que pour les graphistes qui ne font pas de vidéos, la ram a 32Go franchement...
> 
> ...




je suis plutot d'accord....

perso pour mon utilisation photoshop, indesign, illustrator, photos et web le 8x2,26 ne presente presque que des inconvenients.

a cote de ca le quad 2,66 sera meilleur que l'ex 2,8... Le coup de la ram.. ouais dans mon cas 8gb c'est largement bon pour ce genre de besoins...

apres je comptais demarrer cote video mais bon faut pas deconner non plus meme le quad permet de travailler des rendus et de la video, tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'une ferme quand meme


----------



## ToCo (11 Mars 2009)

nicoo a dit:


> je suis plutot d'accord....
> 
> perso pour mon utilisation photoshop, indesign, illustrator, photos et web le 8x2,26 ne presente presque que des inconvenients.
> 
> ...



C'est sur que si tu fais que du photoshop, indesign, illustrator... un quad  te sera sans doute plus favorable.

Quand tu dis pour les rendu vidéos que le quad te convient, fait une 60aines de rendu avec export derriere (comme je me tapes en ce moment), je t'assures qu'un octo te rendra plus service, car meme si tu gagnes ne serait-ce qu'une minutes ce qui peut te parraitre petit, quand tu as 60 rendus plus export, tu gagnes 1h !


----------



## nicoo (11 Mars 2009)

Oui ToCo je suis ok avec toi... 

le truc est que moi je suis loin de faire 60 opé de ce type comme toi, du coup ce que je disais c'est que le jour ou je demarrerai la config me sera deja suffisante...


----------



## bendder (11 Mars 2009)

Tiens pour comparer mon MBP de 2006 aves un core duo de 2,16 fait un score de 4024 et 2145 pour un core. (sous CineBench)
un peu de patience afin de déniché le Cinebench du 2,66 et je le commande.


----------



## ToCo (11 Mars 2009)

nicoo a dit:


> Oui ToCo je suis ok avec toi...
> 
> le truc est que moi je suis loin de faire 60 opé de ce type comme toi, du coup ce que je disais c'est que le jour ou je demarrerai la config me sera deja suffisante...


 
Oui je comprend, ce n'etait pas méchant ce que je voulais te dire, c'était juste pour informations, et heureusement que ce n'es pas tous les jours que je me tappe 60 export comme ça ! loool

Tout ca pour dire au final que quand tu bosses dans le montage vidéo si ta pas une machine qui tourne, je conseil a tout le monde d'avoir une psp et entre chaque export te faire une tite partie ! comme je fais a mon taff ! mais c'est sur que si par la suite ta un octocore tu peux oublier la psp car j'aurai pu le temps d'y jouer XD XD XD XD XD


----------



## jin.roh (11 Mars 2009)

d'où la nécessité d'avoir un seul proc pour le montage : seule solution pour finir peinard ses jeux !!


----------



## ToCo (12 Mars 2009)

et sinon les benchs pour les octocoeur à 2.26Ghz et 2.66 Ghz comparé au 2.8Ghz octocoeur de 2008 ca en est ou ? j'aimerai bien avoir la comparaison en mono et multi comparé a ceux de 2008 pour voir si le "bas de gamme (2.26Ghz)" est bien ou pas ?

car meme si je veux le 2.66Ghz maintenant j'aimerai quand meme voir les comparaison, car niveau argent ca commence a faire juste si je veux prendre le 2.66 Ghz :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2009)

Tu peux aller faire un tour sur le site de bare feats, ici. Il y a quelques bench qui comparent différentes config des MacPro 2008 et 2009 (1 et 2 processeurs, plusieurs fréquences).


----------



## ToCo (12 Mars 2009)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu peux aller faire un tour sur le site de bare feats, ici. Il y a quelques bench qui comparent différentes config des MacPro 2008 et 2009 (1 et 2 processeurs, plusieurs fréquences).




Merci pour les benchs, donc au final si je recapitule bien, le 2.66 Ghz octocore (2009) est plus puissant que le 2.8Ghz octocore (2008) aussi bien en multi qu'en mono ? dite moi si je me trompe.

Et le 2.26 Ghz octocore (2009) est moins puissant aussi bien en mono qu'en multi comparé au 2.8Ghz octocore de 2008 ?


et si jamais le 2.26 Ghz octore est boosté avec 8Go de ram est-il toujours moins puissant que le 2.8Ghz octocore avec 2Go de ram (de base) ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2009)

Je pense qu'il faut attendre des tests plus parlant, directement liés aux applications (que ca soit photoshop, iphoto, FCP).
Parce que avec les benchs, c'est difficile de se faire une idée de la réactivité du Finder, de la vitesse de lancement de l'application, du traitement de nos données dans l'application

Avec geekbench, il y a un facteur 10 entre mon ancien iMac G5 (rev A) et mon MacPro (2008) : pourtant, ca ne va pas 10 fois plus vite !


----------



## ederntal (12 Mars 2009)

LE 2.26 Octo-core n'est pas moins puissant que l'ancien 2.8 sur ces benchs...
- Il fait quasiment jeu égal sur un du multi-CPU
- Il est largement devant sur Geekbench 32 bits et 64 bits (notamment grâce aux tests de mémoires vives)

Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de tests réel sur photoshop sur cette machine...
Les bench c'est bien mais bon...


----------



## ToCo (12 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> LE 2.26 Octo-core n'est pas moins puissant que l'ancien 2.8 sur ces benchs...
> - Il fait quasiment jeu égal sur un du multi-CPU
> - Il est largement devant sur Geekbench 32 bits et 64 bits (notamment grâce aux tests de mémoires vives)
> 
> ...




Ouai c'est dommage qu'il n'y est pas les test machine pour FCP, Creative suite, 3D.... car c'est difficile de se rendre compte au final de la puissance des nouvelles machine !

Car c'est soit je prend le Mac pro 2009 octocore a 2.26 Ghz avec 8 ou 12 Go de ram, 1To de disque dur, un velocirator 150Go en plus

ou

le mac pro octocore à 2.66 Ghz sans rien de plus ! (car pas assez de sous)

voila du cou au final je sais pas lequel prendre car y a toujours pas les benchs liée au montage vidéo


----------



## bendder (12 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> Car c'est soit je prend le Mac pro 2009 octocore a 2.26 Ghz avec 8 ou 12 Go de ram, 1To de disque dur, un velocirator 150Go en plus
> 
> ou
> 
> ...



J'ai a peut près le même dilemme il faut bien se dire que le 2.66 en gros 1,5 fois plus chère que le 2,8 2008 je prends pas en compte la ram etc ... mais ne sera que grand max 1,25 plus rapide (voir 1,17) donc niveau tarif on c'est fait avoir.... 
Apres sinon pour le MP actuel on a un bon disque dur en standard le 640 et en WD SE16 et le 1 to serait un caviar black avec 32 mo de cache.... 

Moi je vais le prendre en ADC donc je vais pouvoir me faire un peu plaisir (lol) je vais le prendre avec 12 go de ram et les processeur en 2,66 et au final je vais économisé pas loin de 1000  mais ça fais mal au slip....


----------



## ToCo (12 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> J'ai a peut près le même dilemme il faut bien se dire que le 2.66 en gros 1,5 fois plus chère que le 2,8 2008 je prends pas en compte la ram etc ... mais ne sera que grand max 1,25 plus rapide (voir 1,17) donc niveau tarif on c'est fait avoir....
> Apres sinon pour le MP actuel on a un bon disque dur en standard le 640 et en WD SE16 et le 1 to serait un caviar black avec 32 mo de cache....
> 
> Moi je vais le prendre en ADC donc je vais pouvoir me faire un peu plaisir (lol) je vais le prendre avec 12 go de ram et les processeur en 2,66 et au final je vais économisé pas loin de 1000  mais ça fais mal au slip....




Ouai j'aimerai bien faire comme toi en prenant le 2.66 octocore et 12Go de ram (meme 8Go de conviendrais), le problème c'est que j'ai fini mes etudes en juin dernier, et comme tu me disais en etant etudiant on peut avoir 20%, mais jme dis que j'ai encore mon ancienne carte etudiant que j'ai photoshop et que je sais utilisé l'outil "gomme" et "duplication", mais bon je sais pas si sa pourrait marcher ! 

Dis moi Bendder, tu pourrais me dire avec les 20% de l'ADC combien ca ferait le prix TTC du mac pro octocore 2.66Ghz sans aucune option en plus, et me dire aussi le prix TTC du mp octocore 2.66Ghz avec 12Go de ram ?

Je te remercies


----------



## bendder (12 Mars 2009)

Petite précision
la réduction de l'ADC s'applique sur tout les éléments de la page configuration de la machine (sur le store).
L'apple care ne s'applique pas mais tu peux rajouter les programmes.

Autre chose je te conseil de prendre au minimum en plus l'ATI car la Nvidia c'est une carte un peu moyenne.
Et le WIFI car c'est genre 150  en retour atelier....

Sinon pour le prix d'un 2,66*8 sans rien de plus  de tête ( car je commence à connaître par coeur à force d'y penser)  c'est (3000 + 1200) -((4200*20)/100) = 4200 - 840= 3360

Pour te faire une idée, je pense partir sur 
2,66*8 + 12 go de ram + 1To ( à la place du 640) + wifi + ATI + adaptateur dvi/DP + FCE4
= 5027-1022= 4022
sans FCE4 3800 en gros

Ce qui fait un peu chère mais bon le devis que j'avais sur un 2,8 2008 + carte nvidia+ wifi+ disque dur 500 go + 10 go de ram (revendeur) = 3200 + 200 euros pour FCE4 soit 3400 &#8364;

Donc Ce sera pour moi 600 &#8364; de plus pour un modèle 20/25 % plus rapide et plus récent ( pas mal pour la revente, sauf que je revends jamais mes machine je les tue plutôt lol )
Apres j'investis pour 3 ans minimum dans une activité professionnel des arts graphique donc il faut relativisé mais j'ai furieusement mal au Zlip....( enfin plutôt mal au crâne)

++


----------



## bendder (12 Mars 2009)

Sinon apple nous fait payer plus chere en $ car la différence de prix entre 2 2,26 et de 2,66 et de 1170 $ CF xeon Wiki
Et je ne parle même pas du taux de change... par contre c'est sur que les Xeon c'est chère lol


----------



## vincenzo64 (12 Mars 2009)

Ben aprés avoir écumer les différents forums ,et étant rester sur ma fin en voyant le peu de perfs en plus pour un prix supérieur je me suis rabbattu sur un octo 2,8,car je l ai trouvé à 2089 euros à la Fnac prés de chez moi .
Donc le peu de perfs en plus du 2,26 ghz ne peut justifier son prix ,pour le 2,66 ghz j en parle meme pas on passe du simple au double !
D ailleurs on me propose une garantie échange standart ou équivalent  pendant trois ans en cas de panne pour 339 euros,est ce que les octo 2,8ghz ont connu des soucis de jeunesse ou pas?


----------



## bendder (12 Mars 2009)

Tiens je vais aller faire un tour dans ma Fnac je n'y avais pas penser lol tu m'étonne un octo 2,8*8 pour 2089 je pend direct je pense lol

Sinon quelqu'un aurait il une idée pour en trouver a par dans les fnacs


----------



## bendder (12 Mars 2009)

vincenzo64 a dit:


> Ben aprés avoir écumer les différents forums ,et étant rester sur ma fin en voyant le peu de perfs en plus pour un prix supérieur je me suis rabbattu sur un octo 2,8,car je l ai trouvé à 2089 euros à la Fnac prés de chez moi .
> Donc le peu de perfs en plus du 2,26 ghz ne peut justifier son prix ,pour le 2,66 ghz j en parle meme pas on passe du simple au double !
> D ailleurs on me propose une garantie échange standart ou équivalent  pendant trois ans en cas de panne pour 339 euros,est ce que les octo 2,8ghz ont connu des soucis de jeunesse ou pas?



Concernant les soucis avec un Vieux 2,8 tu n'as pas trop de soucis a te faire on va dire que c'est a priori plus que fiable vu qu'il est resté longtemps au catalogue.


----------



## nicoo (12 Mars 2009)

Pour ma part et au vue des benchs ce sera le quad 2,66 car sur les applis mono proc il s'avere plus rapide que l'ex octo 2,8 et presqu'au niveau de l'ex 3,2 !!!

Avec 6gb de ram et les DD qui vont bien ca devrait faire une belle machine, pour 2500 euros ce que je trouve "raisonnable" au vue des perfs.

A mon avis le 2,26 vaut pas le detour, le pb etant que pour une conf autour du 2,66 en octo on arrive quasimment au double de ma config... donc no mercy


----------



## bendder (12 Mars 2009)

nicoo a dit:


> Pour ma part et au vue des benchs ce sera le quad 2,66 car sur les applis mono proc il s'avere plus rapide que l'ex octo 2,8 et presqu'au niveau de l'ex 3,2 !!!
> 
> Avec 6gb de ram et les DD qui vont bien ca devrait faire une belle machine, pour 2500 euros ce que je trouve "raisonnable" au vue des perfs.
> 
> A mon avis le 2,26 vaut pas le detour, le pb etant que pour une conf autour du 2,66 en octo on arrive quasimment au double de ma config... donc no mercy



C'est pas faut pour le quad mais de mon coté je l'achète pour faire de la 3d intensive entre autre alors je ne peut pas trop passé a côté d'un octo, ce qui et sur c'est que je vais évité le 2,26 (mais pourquoi nous on t'il collé une fréquence si pourri pour si chère)
Bref je pense partir sur le 2,66*8 car le Quad 2,93 et un peut juste pour la 3D.

On va etre content lors de la MAJ dans 6/8 mois avec l'octo de base à 2,66


----------



## vincenzo64 (12 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Concernant les soucis avec un Vieux 2,8 tu n'as pas trop de soucis a te faire on va dire que c'est a priori plus que fiable vu qu'il est resté longtemps au catalogue.


Bon ben je vais m en passer alors de cette garantie.
Pour trouver un octo 2,8 c est pas évident à part la fnac,y a pas enormement de revendeur.J avais jeter un oeil sur le net mais j avais pas trouver à part au prix fort.


----------



## bendder (12 Mars 2009)

vincenzo64 a dit:


> Bon ben je vais m en passer alors de cette garantie.
> Pour trouver un octo 2,8 c est pas évident à part la fnac,y a pas enormement de revendeur.J avais jeter un oeil sur le net mais j avais pas trouver à part au prix fort.



Perso j'ai fais un rapide calcule au final le nouveau 2,26 ne me reviendrais pas plus chère a cause du prix de la ram (SQP) pour l'ancien et le rajout de la dernière carte graphique ATI 4750

Donc je vais lâcher l'affaire et me prendre un 2,66 pour être penard pend 3 ans 

Concernant la garantie tu pourra toujours prendre Aplle care jusqu'au 11 eme mois, je serait toi je le prendrais quand même on ne sais jamais..... Car parfois les problèmes arrive 2,9 ans plus tard lol


----------



## kuep (13 Mars 2009)

Au final d'après les résultats Cinebench le 8* de base pour perfs égales a pris 500, donc.

(c'est pour faire la synthèse )


----------



## ToCo (13 Mars 2009)

donc au final le 8*2.26 n'es pas a prendre,

mais le 8*2.66 oui

ou 

le 8*2.8 de 2008 (si on le trouve a la fnac)


----------



## ToCo (13 Mars 2009)

Bon ça se précise dans ma tête pour la configuration de mon futur (proche?) Mac Pro !

Alors :

(Ici on parle en Octocore biensur ! lol )

config :

- 2.66Ghz*8
- 8Go de ram
- 1To
- Gt 120
- Air port wifi bluetooth

Prix de base : 4484

Avec l'ADC Student (20%) je le toucherai en tout pour 3588 (je compte pas les centimes looool)

Voila, ensuite plus tard je rajouterai un Vélocirator ( ou vélociraptor?)150Go 10000tours/min (ou sec?)

Voila, je pense que la config peut faire plaisir lors des export et rendu en montage vidéo 

vous en pensez quoi ? et qu'est ce que vous remplaceriez à la place ? (meme si je ne peux pas mettre plus que 3588 car je viens d'exploser le budget qui a la base etait de 2500 (MDDDDRRRRRRR)

l'ATI en carte graphique tout le monde en parle mais ayant toujjours ete sur Nvidia et n'ayant jamais eu de probleme j'ai bcp de mal a passer chez Ati de ce fait.


----------



## ederntal (13 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Au final d'après les résultats Cinebench le 8* de base pour perfs égales a pris 500&#8364;, donc.
> 
> (c'est pour faire la synthèse )



fgero à posté un recap des bench ici: http://forums.macg.co/5033697-post47.html

On voit que le octo de base actuel est DEVANT l'ancien octo, et que les nouveaux quad sont très bons en mono-thread (ce qui est aussi très important pour certains d'entre nous)


Bref chacun y voit ce qu'il veux...


----------



## nicoo (13 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> Bon ça se précise dans ma tête pour la configuration de mon futur (proche?) Mac Pro !
> 
> Alors :
> 
> ...



je ne prendrai pas le DD 1to, trop cher... pour le velociraptor je regarde aussi depuis qq jours mais tous les tests que jai pu voir montrent qu'il semble peu performant par rapport a son prix et aux progres des dd sata classiques.

du coup j'envisage plutot de garder le DD de 640go de base pour le systeme sachant que c un tres bon disque (WD caviar) et completer par des DD 1to pour les donnes comme le samsung F1. pour le prix du raptor j'ai 2 F1 de 1To... 

attention aussi a l'airport, j'ai lu que ca passait pas bien avec la carcasse alu du MP... du coup moi je la prends pas d'autant qu'il sera btanche en rj45 directement au routeur.


----------



## bendder (13 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> Bon ça se précise dans ma tête pour la configuration de mon futur (proche?) Mac Pro !
> 
> Alors :
> 
> ...



Perso je vais prendre (avec l'adc aussi)

 2.66Ghz*8
- 12Go de ram
- 1To (je suis pas encore sur)
- Ati HD4870                (franchement la Nvidia c'est vraiment pas top a coté et les ATi on             toujours mieux fonctionner avec les pro apps apple)
- Air port wifi 
- un petit Final cut express

Prix de la machine au alentour des 4000  redution adc comprise )


----------



## ederntal (13 Mars 2009)

nicoo a dit:


> je ne prendrai pas le DD 1to, trop cher... pour le velociraptor je regarde aussi depuis qq jours mais tous les tests que jai pu voir montrent qu'il semble peu performant par rapport a son prix et aux progres des dd sata classiques.
> 
> du coup j'envisage plutot de garder le DD de 640go de base pour le systeme sachant que c un tres bon disque (WD caviar) et completer par des DD 1to pour les donnes comme le samsung F1. pour le prix du raptor j'ai 2 F1 de 1To...
> 
> attention aussi a l'airport, j'ai lu que ca passait pas bien avec la carcasse alu du MP... du coup moi je la prends pas d'autant qu'il sera btanche en rj45 directement au routeur.



L'airport fonctionne très bien car l'antenne est externe et se branche derrière la tour!


----------



## ToCo (13 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> L'airport fonctionne très bien car l'antenne est externe et se branche derrière la tour!




Cool alors ! J'achete ! lol

Et donc apparement le velociRaptor 150Go n'es pas si bien que ça ? j'ai essayer de chercher des avis sur le net mais j'ai pas trouver des choses flagrante ! Quelqu'un aurait-il des sources ?


----------



## Marc_bc (13 Mars 2009)

En fait le Raptor est encore à ce jour le plus rapide des disques dur.
Mais deux choses :
1- Les autres disque de 7200tour notamment chez Segate se rapproche très pret des résultat du VR
2- Le surcoût est important par rapport à un 150 ou 300 normal

Les infos de Barefeats : http://www.barefeats.com/hard112.html


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2009)

Marc_bc a dit:


> 2- Le surcoût est important par rapport à un 150 ou 300 normal



Il est monstrueux, tu veux dire ! C'est quasiment 10 fois plus (prix au Go) pour un chouia plus (en vitesse).
Par contre, quand on voit les benchs de bare feasts, c'est 2 raptor en raid 0 qu'il faut : la ça dépote grave !


----------



## columbo (13 Mars 2009)

J'ai commandé un MacPro 2,26 + 8Go + ATI et j'attends qu'il arrive !!!
ça fait 6 jours, J'en peux plus !!!
Il y a des gens qui ont reçu le leur ?


----------



## TheFou (13 Mars 2009)

Encore une vingtaine de jours concernant le nouveau membre de la famille (plus important qu'un grand évènement ! Geek iNside).

Je me suis amusé à faire un bench de mon ordi actuel (iMac G5 PPC), j'ai ri : 1364 XD

Vivement le 8*2.66; 16 Go Ram; ATI \o/

Je barre les jours sur le calendrier, j'ai mis plusieurs compte à rebours en marche; tout cela est pour me rappeler le calendrier de l'avant de ma prime jeunesse


----------



## nicoo (13 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> L'airport fonctionne très bien car l'antenne est externe et se branche derrière la tour!




oh au temps pour moi alors... j'avais du lire une grosse connerie.. 

pour le raptor, je confirme d'apres les tests lu qu'un bon seagate ou samsung F1 font quasi aussi bien que le raptor en perfs...

donc moi ca sera F1 1To pour 90 euros


----------



## Marc_bc (14 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> Je barre les jours sur le calendrier, j'ai mis plusieurs compte à rebours en marche; tout cela est pour me rappeler le calendrier de l'avant de ma prime jeunesse



J'suis pareil. J'ai fait la commande il y a deux jours et déjà j'en peu plus.
En même temps, c'est comme avant Noël. Cette attende est insoutenable mais aussi fait partie du plaisir.
J'imagine déjà le livreur sonner à la porte avec son PDA pour la signature, son air pressé, et un carton enveloppé de plastique noir...  

Carton posé sur la table. TOP DEPART.  
On devrait lancer un chrono pour savoir en combien de temps on est prêt pour tout déballer, tout installer et lancer un GeekBench. 

A+


----------



## ToCo (16 Mars 2009)

Marc_bc a dit:


> J'suis pareil. J'ai fait la commande il y a deux jours et déjà j'en peu plus.
> En même temps, c'est comme avant Noël. Cette attende est insoutenable mais aussi fait partie du plaisir.
> J'imagine déjà le livreur sonner à la porte avec son PDA pour la signature, son air pressé, et un carton enveloppé de plastique noir...
> 
> ...




Comment je suis jaloux moi aussi je veux l'email de confirmation comme quoi ma commande a bien ete valider et que mon mac arrivera dans "X" jours !!!!

Bref, parlons peut mais parlons bien 

Toujours pas de benchmarks liée au montage vidéo ?

(prochaine config : 8*2.66Ghz, 8Go de ram, ATI, 1To)


----------



## Florian1293 (16 Mars 2009)

Marc_bc a dit:


> J'suis pareil. J'ai fait la commande il y a deux jours et déjà j'en peu plus.
> J'imagine déjà le livreur sonner à la porte avec son PDA pour la signature, son air pressé, et un carton enveloppé de plastique noir...



Idem, prévu pour le 23/24... c'est livré par la poste où DHL?


----------



## Marc_bc (16 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Idem, prévu pour le 23/24... c'est livré par la poste où DHL?



Chez moi ça va être par TNT.
J'ai reçu ça ce matin..... arghhh. :love:







Je ne rappel plus le numéro qu'il faut utiliser pour suivre le coli directement sur le site de TNT.


----------



## bendder (16 Mars 2009)

Re-Bonjour
Pourrirez vous me conseiller sur la marque de disque 1 to que je pourrais rajouter dans mon MP.
C'est pour des données RAW, AIFF,DV très lourdes
Je suis en train de ma dire que je pourrais faire un Bon Raid 0 sur 2 disque 1 to car j'ai tout en double sur de HDD externes.
Ou sinon un pour le DV et l'autre pour les RAW et AIFF

Merci


----------



## Florian1293 (16 Mars 2009)

Nickel, mon statut à changé  Livré par TNT et j'ai un numéro de suivi  Par contre le site de TNT ne le reconnait pas :-(


----------



## Marc_bc (16 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Nickel, mon statut à changé  Livré par TNT et j'ai un numéro de suivi  Par contre le site de TNT ne le reconnait pas :-(



Pareil que toi... étrange.
Il est possible que le paquet ne soit pas encore scanné par TNT...


----------



## Florian1293 (16 Mars 2009)

Marc_bc a dit:


> Pareil que toi... étrange.
> Il est possible que le paquet ne soit pas encore scanné par TNT...



Possible... l'attente est longue:hein:


----------



## HmJ (18 Mars 2009)

Courage


----------



## Florian1293 (18 Mars 2009)

Toujours pas possible d'utiliser mon numéro de suivi sur TNT :-( Par contre reçu un courrier aujourd'hui d'Apple, courrier venant d'Irlande mais posté en Hollande


----------



## TheFou (18 Mars 2009)

Une carte postale ?


----------



## Marc_bc (18 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Toujours pas possible d'utiliser mon numéro de suivi sur TNT :-( Par contre reçu un courrier aujourd'hui d'Apple, courrier venant d'Irlande mais posté en Hollande




J'ai pu acceder au site TNT avec le numéro Apple deux jours après. 
La bonne nouvelle, c'est que la livraison est prévue pour ......... demain  

La nuit va être longue.


PS: J'espère aussi que les grèves ne vont pas mettre tout ça à plus tard... :rose:


----------



## Florian1293 (18 Mars 2009)

Voilà mon numéro TNT à changé, livraison prévu pour le 20 )))

Par contre quand je regarde le détail sur TNT les dates affichées ne correspondent pas du tout à ma comnande.....


----------



## Marc_bc (18 Mars 2009)

De mon coté aussi les dates sont étranges.
Tout ne correspond pas vraiment au site Apple. 

Sinon, hier le coli était à Cork en Irland ou Apple visiblement fabrique les MP pour l'Europe.
Aujourd'hui il était à Genevillier dans le 92.


----------



## bendder (18 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir

Demain je vais enfin commander mon mac pro avec mon ADC.
Pour faire de la 3D (80%, cinema 4d Architecture édition) / vidéo / édition sonore
Voici ma configuration choisi :rateau:

- Two 2,66 GHZ Quad core intel xeon
- 12 go RAM (store)
- HDD Baie*1 1 To
- Ati Radeon HD 4870
- Clavier Fr numérique
- Airport Exterme Wi-Fi Card 802.n
- Adaptateur Mini displayPort vers DVI
- Apple care

Si quelqu'un a un commentaire , un conseil ou même des encouragements (la CB va en griller sa puce) qu'il parle ou se taise à jamais.

D'ailleurs je ne devrais avoir QUE 5 à 7 jours (dixit le résumé du store) 
Cela est il optimiste ou le père Noël (car c'est vraiment mon cadeau de Noël) va passer dans une semaine. :love:

Merci à tous


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

Tu devais pas attendre le 24 ? 

(ou alors c'était hier ?)

Edit : j'ai ma réponse


----------



## HmJ (18 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Demain je vais enfin commander mon mac pro avec mon ADC.
> Pour faire de la 3D (80%, cinema 4d Architecture édition) / vidéo / édition sonore
> ...



Ca c'est de la config ! Effectivement la CB a du cramer  T'as pris la bonne taille de RAM pour les 3 canaux.


----------



## bendder (19 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Ca c'est de la config ! Effectivement la CB a du cramer  T'as pris la bonne taille de RAM pour les 3 canaux.



Oui pour la Ram j'ai fais gaffe a plusieurs choses, 12 go pour
1* Triple channel (même si je ne suis pas certain de l'efficacité, par rapport a du double channel a cause des latence)
2* Avoir assez de ram pour que les processeurs aient suffisamment de ram (j'ai bossé sur un mac pro quad 2,26 Rev.0 je crois avec que 2 go et je peut dire que c'était galère )
3* avoir 2 emplacements pour rajouter de la ram une fois que les barrettes de 4 go seront abordable (enfin c'est vraiment pas sur ce truc lol)
4* les +270 &#8364; pour avoir les 12 go sur le store c'est vraiment correct + garantie mac + pas a me faire chier à mettre les barrettes...
5* La RAM c'est vraiment un truc à ne pas négliger alors là je joue la sécurité (enfin j'espère)

Pour finir je n'ai pas attendu le 24 car je ne prends pas direct FCE4 et je vais attendre voir s'il y à des sortie de ce coté, ce n'est plus un facteur déterminant...
Sinon ça ne serre a rien attendre car de tout façon en septembre les 2,66 seront le standard mais bon il me faut ma machine car je risque de vraiment commencer a bosser pour gagner mes sous en temps Auto-Entrepreneur vers le mois de juillet
Mais avant il faut que je me rode et que je fasse tourner le monstre histoire de déclencher la centrale thermique du Havre....:love:


----------



## HmJ (19 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Oui pour la Ram j'ai fais gaffe a plusieurs choses, 12 go pour
> 1* Triple channel (même si je ne suis pas certain de l'efficacité, par rapport a du double channel a cause des latence)
> 2* Avoir assez de ram pour que les processeurs aient suffisamment de ram (j'ai bossé sur un mac pro quad 2,26 Rev.0 je crois avec que 2 go et je peut dire que c'était galère )
> 3* avoir 2 emplacements pour rajouter de la ram une fois que les barrettes de 4 go seront abordable (enfin c'est vraiment pas sur ce truc lol)
> ...



Tu verras ici des tests double/triple canal : il y a une difference  Je suis d'accord : la RAM est trop critique dans un ordi pour se faire des noeuds au cerveau


----------



## bacman (19 Mars 2009)

je viens de recevoir mon 2,93 nehalem, radeon 4870, manque de recul pour analyser mais ça a l'air tres, tres rapide sur les applis graphiques et sur archicad. par contre , ce n'est pas le même bootloader sur les nehalemen et j'ai du réinstallé un systeme sur mes raptors car il refusait de booter dessus. de même, il faut faire attention aux emplacements de modules de ram, le systeme indique la config idéale  au premier boot


----------



## columbo (19 Mars 2009)

Je veux le mien !!!!

c'est juste un 2x2,26 mais bon... je l'attends!!!
et vu que je l'ai commander dans un magasin... j'ai pas la reference TNT !!!
Alors je suis un peu dans le vague... on m'a dit encore 15 jours alors que je l'ai commandé
vendredi 6...
J'ai prix l'option 8Go vous pensez que je vais avoir un probleme de triple channel ?


----------



## HmJ (19 Mars 2009)

C'est vachement bien cet utilitaire Apple  Il est vrai que les performances peuvent faire +/-30% a cause de cela, je l'avais vu sur mon MP. C'est pour ca que je me suis debarasse de mes barrettes d'origine et ai mis 4 barrettes parfaitement identiques a la place


----------



## Florian1293 (19 Mars 2009)

Marc_bc a dit:


> De mon coté aussi les dates sont étranges.
> Tout ne correspond pas vraiment au site Apple.
> 
> Sinon, hier le coli était à Cork en Irland ou Apple visiblement fabrique les MP pour l'Europe.
> Aujourd'hui il était à Genevillier dans le 92.




Bon alors hier que je regardais sur TNT j'avais ça:



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

J'ai quand même eu un gros doute et aujourd'hui la page à nouveau changé en plus de al livraison à Taichung j'ai:




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
Donc normalement il est à Zürich (600 Km de chez moi) mais le tracking de TNT n'a pas l'air très fiable.... Même numéro pour deux colis différents....


----------



## bendder (19 Mars 2009)

Fuck**g ADC mon statut n'est pas encore actif.
Alors que hier ça semblait bon .....
MP en attente


----------



## Marc_bc (19 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> - Two 2,66 GHZ Quad core intel xeon
> - 12 go RAM (store)
> - HDD Baie*1 1 To
> - Ati Radeon HD 4870
> ...



Ca c'est une p**ain de config...  
Bravo.
Ca va dépoter.

La mienne arrive aujourd'hui...


----------



## Marc_bc (19 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Donc normalement il est à Zürich (600 Km de chez moi) mais le tracking de TNT n'a pas l'air très fiable.... Même numéro pour deux colis différents....



Pareil chez moi.






Par contre le camion est parti ce matin pour la livraison...


----------



## Marc_bc (19 Mars 2009)

Ding dong à 10:05 :love:

Oui, qui est-ce ???  

Oh merci Monsieur TNT, vous êtes de la dynamite


----------



## bendder (19 Mars 2009)

Marc_bc a dit:


> Ding dong à 10:05 :love:
> 
> Oui, qui est-ce ???
> 
> Oh merci Monsieur TNT, vous êtes de la dynamite



Ultra maga cool
Si je ne m'abuse c'est la même configuration que moi ?
serait til que tu fasse un petit CINEBENCH pour voir ce que ça donne 
J'ai trop envie de savoir

MERCI


----------



## Marc_bc (19 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Si je ne m'abuse c'est la même configuration que moi ?



Yes Mr Bendder, exactement même. Sauf que 'jai pris la RAM dans une autre boutique.
J'essaye le cineBench au plus vite. 
Le souci, c'est que j'ai un max de boulot aujourd'hui... 
Je ne l'ai même pas encore sorti du carton alors qu'il est là depuis.... 21 mins :rateau:

Masi avant ce soir c'est sur et certain...


----------



## Florian1293 (19 Mars 2009)

Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa je suis jaloux!


----------



## HmJ (19 Mars 2009)

Moi mon carton il etait tout noir


----------



## bendder (19 Mars 2009)

Marc_bc a dit:


> Yes Mr Bendder, exactement même. Sauf que 'jai pris la RAM dans une autre boutique.
> J'essaye le cineBench au plus vite.
> Le souci, c'est que j'ai un max de boulot aujourd'hui...
> Je ne l'ai même pas encore sorti du carton alors qu'il est là depuis.... 21 mins :rateau:
> ...



cool de toute façon au rythme ou ça va je vais le commander lundi je sent ou demain au mieux.
Bon taf et joyeux Noël.
On bench se soir ....
++


----------



## bendder (19 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Moi mon carton il etait tout noir



Noir ?


----------



## HmJ (19 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Noir ?



Oui, mon carton de MP 2008 est noir avec une belle photo dessus.


----------



## ToCo (19 Mars 2009)

Dite moi j'ai une question existencielle qui pourrait me couter la vie ainsi que celle de tous les habitants de la planete !!!!

Sur le mac pro en option on peut prendre 2 lecteurs optique, si j'en prend juste un, est ce que par la suite on peut en placer un 2eme ? ou faut-il en prendre 2 directement (au niveau du prix sur le store?) 

Voila, l'avenir du monde est entre vos mains !!!!

(ouai je sais ma question est assez naze mais je me pose la question car j'aimerai plus tard en avoir 2 sur mon mac)

Merci !!!!


----------



## thecrow (19 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Moi mon carton il etait tout noir



Moi aussi mais bon c'était en 2006 ...


----------



## thecrow (19 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> Dite moi j'ai une question existencielle qui pourrait me couter la vie ainsi que celle de tous les habitants de la planete !!!!
> 
> Sur le mac pro en option on peut prendre 2 lecteurs optique, si j'en prend juste un, est ce que par la suite on peut en placer un 2eme ? ou faut-il en prendre 2 directement (au niveau du prix sur le store?)
> 
> ...



Tu peux en rajouter un sans problème et très facilement .... ce que j'ai fait avec le mien


----------



## nanobio (19 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> Sur le mac pro en option on peut prendre 2 lecteurs optique, si j'en prend juste un, est ce que par la suite on peut en placer un 2eme ? ou faut-il en prendre 2 directement (au niveau du prix sur le store?)



Sur Macway on peut trouver des graveurs internes compatibles MacPro, donc oui tu pourras en mettre un plus tard (moins cher en plus).
En revanche si tu en veux un 2nd identique au premier ça sera surement plus difficile...

Cool, j'ai sauvé la planète 

Edit : burned :hein:


----------



## ToCo (19 Mars 2009)

nanobio a dit:


> Sur Macway on peut trouver des graveurs internes compatibles MacPro, donc oui tu pourras en mettre un plus tard (moins cher en plus).
> En revanche si tu en veux un 2nd identique au premier ça sera surement plus difficile...
> 
> Cool, j'ai sauvé la planète
> ...




d'accord, et un lecteur/graveur Blue-Ray ca peut se mettre aussi ? car dans la m.a.j des mac ils ont pas mis de nouveau lecteur/graveur blue ray, pourquoi je sais pas. Ca vaut le cou d'en mettre un au final ?


----------



## loubar69 (19 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> d'accord, et un lecteur/graveur Blue-Ray ca peut se mettre aussi ? car dans la m.a.j des mac ils ont pas mis de nouveau lecteur/graveur blue ray, pourquoi je sais pas. Ca vaut le cou d'en mettre un au final ?



Sa vaut le coup si tu veut faire des disques de sauvegardes sur blu-ray donc en haute capacité de données... Malheureusement il est impossible de lire un film blu-ray sur un Mac, donc aucun intérêt si ton but est situé de ce coté là 


@plus


loubar69


----------



## bendder (19 Mars 2009)

Juste en passant mon adhension ADC va me rendre dingue  lol
Je sais pas comment me me suis démerdé....
En gros j'ai acheter l'ADC par Tel, je n'ai pas été débité, rien reçu par la poste, Et j'ai envoyé les pièces justificatives.
Aucune réponses ( de suis en student .... pending et j'ai activé mo compte quand même lol)
Le numéro tel de L'ADC est injoignable.
Je sais pas ou ça en ai est ça me stress car j'adore les choses bien faites et certaines.
La j'ai l'impression que c'est du n'importe nawac.
Demain je ne pourrais ni checké mes mails ni appeler car je vais bosser au fin fond de la compagne  Normande...
Bref j'espère avoir une bonne surprise concernant mon statut en me loginant les prochaine fois .... mais j'ai un gros doutes

Tiens ça fais du bien

Ps j'ai commandé aussi C4D par tel chez éditeur français la j'ai bien été débité et pas de colis en vu... Peut être a cause des grèves.
Et s'il arrive demain je vais être vert (car je suis pas la)

Sinon ce soir c'est bench partie pour ce qui on le leur ..... :love:


----------



## Marc_bc (19 Mars 2009)

Coucou

Je suis encore en pleine installation, mais déjà les premiers tests arrivent.
Comme demander par Bender, voici le résultat de CineBench sur cette machine :

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 3768 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 24331 CB-CPU 

Multiprocessor Speedup: 6.46

Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 6677 CB-GFX 

****************************************************


----------



## achaiss (19 Mars 2009)

j'ai le meme adc que toi, si ton compte est en pending il faut attendre, j'avais envoyé les pieces justificatives par mail (meme si ils demandent par fax) mais ca met un bon bout de temps a se valider. (plusieurs semaines)
ne t'inquiete pas c'est normal.

Quand tu verra le pending disparaitre sur ton compte c'est qu'il sera validé et dans ce cas tu pourra commander avec ton numero de developpeur.
mais tu ne recevra rien comme moi car les updates sont en telechargement par defaut et il faut changer sur le site si tu veux activer l'envoi par courrier postal (aucun interet a part cramer des forêts dans du papier en plus)
tu n'aura pas droit a snow leopard quand il sortira ni aux beta.
je suis degouté la dessus car je croyai que si mais bon...

tu as droits aux updates, pas aux upgrades.
donc le seul interet est les 20% pour gamme pro et 10 pour gamme en dessous.

mac pro commandé pour ma part, je le recois dans un mois.

Ps j'ai commandé aussi C4D par tel chez éditeur français la j'ai bien été débité et pas de colis en vu... Peut être a cause des grèves.
Et s'il arrive demain je vais être vert (car je suis pas la)

Sinon ce soir c'est bench partie pour ce qui on le leur ..... :love:[/quote]


----------



## Marc_bc (19 Mars 2009)

Voila du coté Geek Bench

nteger	Processor integer performance	12957	
Floating Point	Processor floating point performance	25349
Memory	Memory performance	 4452
Stream	Memory bandwidth performance	4013

Geekbench Score : *14698*


----------



## Marc_bc (19 Mars 2009)

Et maintenant GeekBench en version 64 Bits :

Integer	Processor integer performance	15302
Floating Point	Processor floating point performance	27460
Memory	Memory performance	4856
Stream	Memory bandwidth performance	4752

Geekbench Score : *16413*

P'tain avec ça je suis sur la première page des meilleurs Score de GeekBench....   L'allu 
(bon en dernière position c'est vrai, mais quand même)


----------



## columbo (19 Mars 2009)

RRRrrrr,
Moi j'attends toujours !!!


----------



## Florian1293 (19 Mars 2009)

loubar69 a dit:


> Malheureusement il est impossible de lire un film blu-ray sur un Mac, donc aucun intérêt si ton but est situé de ce coté là



Why? A cause du HDCP?


----------



## bendder (19 Mars 2009)

Marc_bc a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> Je suis encore en pleine installation, mais déjà les premiers tests arrivent.
> Comme demander par Bender, voici le résultat de CineBench sur cette machine :
> ...



Juste pour me faire baver tu as bien le 2.66*8 et pas le 2,93*8
Si c'est le cas je suis trop comptant car je tablais sur un score de 22500/ 23000 max mais la 24331 c'est au dela de mes espérance

Vraiment cool


----------



## bendder (19 Mars 2009)

achaiss a dit:


> j'ai le meme adc que toi, si ton compte est en pending il faut attendre, j'avais envoyé les pieces justificatives par mail (meme si ils demandent par fax) mais ca met un bon bout de temps a se valider. (plusieurs semaines)
> ne t'inquiete pas c'est normal.
> 
> Quand tu verra le pending disparaitre sur ton compte c'est qu'il sera validé et dans ce cas tu pourra commander avec ton numero de developpeur.
> ...



Je vais attendre mon ADC.... mais de toute façon j'ai pas mal de truc a faire autre part alors je vais pouvoir attendre en m'occupant ....
( pour la petite histoire je vais commencer une résidence d'artiste dans la campagne normande )

9a sera vraiment Noel le jour ou ce PENDING de Merd* aura disparu lol


----------



## bendder (19 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Why? A cause du HDCP?



Je pense que c'est une question logiciel...
Genre le Lecteur DVD (apps apple) qui ne sait pas ou qui na pas envie de savoir livre les BR

Soit dis en passant les BR c'est vraiment de la Merd*
Mais pourquoi le HDDVD n'a pas gagné, et on n'en serait pas la a prier pour avoir du BR dans nos mac.... Bref un autre debat que je ne commencerais pas maintenant 

Je sors >>>


----------



## Marc_bc (19 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Juste pour me faire baver tu as bien le 2.66*8 et pas le 2,93*8
> Si c'est le cas je suis trop comptant car je tablais sur un score de 22500/ 23000 max mais la 24331 c'est au dela de mes espérance
> 
> Vraiment cool



Nan mec, je suis pas de ce genre là...  
On va avoir tous les deux la même config. 2x2.66 et 12 Go + ATI 

En résumé: Une bombasse de tuerie...


----------



## bendder (19 Mars 2009)

Marc_bc a dit:


> Nan mec, je suis pas de ce genre là...
> On va avoir tous les deux la même config. 2x2.66 et 12 Go + ATI
> 
> En résumé: Une bombasse de tuerie...



C'est même énorme et je dirais même plus que les 12 go en triple channel ça aide bien car les 2,66 8 go ne fessait que 23000 je crois.

Vive cette configue qui sera 1,35 fois plus rapide que l'octo 2,8 2008, il me tarde de pouvoir le commander pour faire bouillir des les océans.

Sinon si ce n'est pas trop indiscret tu fais quoi comme taf?


----------



## Marc_bc (19 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir 

Voici comment c'est déroulée l'installation.

En premier ma config actuelle avec le Power Mac: 







Après on ouvre le carton  :






Les deux (nouvelle et ancienne) machines:






Sans même l'avoir allumée une seule fois, je l'ouvre et j'installe les 12 GO en ramplecement des 6 fournis ainsi que les 3 disques durs. (Un Raptor et deux barracouda 7200.12)


















Premier constat, c'est un véritable bonheur de tout installer. La carte "fille" sur laquelle on met la mémoire, c'est un grand luxe. Pour les disques c'est aussi un jeux d'enfant. 

Je boot et j'install OSX à partir du CD fourni, car je n'utilise pas le disque de 640 d'Apple (un western digital) mais le raptor.
Je trouve que cette machine est Ultra silencieuse par rapport à mon PowerMac. Très agréable. 

Je mets une tour sur un écran DELL et la nouvelle sur un autre (histoire de faire des comparaisons)






Pour les premiers tests, voir mes posts au dessus. Un monstre cette machine. 
En même temps pour 4K, c'est bien ce qu'on lui demande... 

J'ouvre Aperture avec mes 58.000 Photos de 12M et 21M pixels... (oui c'est possible)
Les deux disques 7200.12 en raid c'est une tuerie. La librairie s'ouvre de suite et faire des réglages sur un RAW de 21M Pixel ... que du bonheur.
J'ai beau appliquer tous les réglages en même temps, impossible d'avoir un ralentissement... 

J'ai pas encore essayé Final Cut, mais c'est pour bientôt

A+


----------



## loubar69 (19 Mars 2009)

J'en connais un qui va se faire assasiner si il continue à nous faire baver comme sa !!!


RRRrrrrrrrrr.....


Alalala gte jure !!!


Bref, content que tu ait enfin ta bête, moi se sera pour décembre prochain à new york, avec l'ADC, et 10% de taxes en moins, au total sa fait un très, très bon prix qui vaut le coup d'être patient... Pour vous dire, en jouant bien mes pions des deux cotés de l'atlantique, pour un Macpro:
Quad à 2,93
8Go de Ram
ATI
WiFi
Clavier et souris sans fil
deux velociraptor 300Go pour un raid 0 système 
carte pci sonnet avec deux ports eSATA
et un superbe écran lacie 324

Et ben en jouant bien, je tombe, en euro, à 3400 au total, pour une telle config, sa fait baver d'impatience, et pousse aussi à en avoir ^^...


Enfin bref bon courage avec ta bête, sa doit être complexe à dompter une telle chose ^^


@plus


loubar


----------



## ToCo (19 Mars 2009)

Quel description quel photos ! j'en est baver de plaisir et j'ai du carrement eponger le sol !!!! lol :rateau:

Vivement mon mac arrive, d'ailleur je vais m'en occuper des demain, en premier temps l'ADC, une fois que c'est valider je m'occupe de la commande :

MAC PRO 2,66x8 + 12Go de ram + 1To + ATI :love::love:


----------



## bendder (20 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> Quel description quel photos ! j'en est baver de plaisir et j'ai du carrement eponger le sol !!!! lol :rateau:
> 
> Vivement mon mac arrive, d'ailleur je vais m'en occuper des demain, en premier temps l'ADC, une fois que c'est valider je m'occupe de la commande :
> 
> MAC PRO 2,66x8 + 12Go de ram + 1To + ATI :love::love:



Tiens c'est bizar j'ai l'impression que tout le monde prend la même configuration
L'ADC c'est long lol 

a++


----------



## HmJ (20 Mars 2009)

Puree, 150000 JPY de plus pour passer au 2.66 GHz, vous etes motives  En tout cas, sympa les photos et tout


----------



## TheFou (20 Mars 2009)

Féloche Marc 

Le mien dans moins de 15 jours, même config avec un poil plus de ram, par contre (et tout le monde s'enfout !), j'ai remarqué qu'on a les même ciseaux, et c'est ça qui est beau \o/

*Repart aider loubar, ToCo et bendder pour finir d'éponger la bave sur le sol, au moins pour 12 jours  *


----------



## TEOX (20 Mars 2009)

> Malheureusement il est impossible de lire un film blu-ray sur un Mac, donc aucun intérêt si ton but est situé de ce coté là



Il est techniquement possible de voir un film blu-ray sur mac : je le fais.
L'iMac est compatible HDCP (depuis la première version aluminium) et le Mac Pro doit certainement l'être.

Pour plus de précisions, jetez un oeil à ma signature ci-dessous.


----------



## HmJ (20 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> Féloche Marc
> 
> Le mien dans moins de 15 jours, même config avec un poil plus de ram, par contre (et tout le monde s'enfout !), j'ai remarqué qu'on a les même ciseaux, et c'est ça qui est beau \o/
> 
> *Repart aider loubar, ToCo et bendder pour finir d'éponger la bave sur le sol, au moins pour 12 jours  *



Tu veux dire 16 Go de RAM plutot que 12 ?


----------



## TheFou (20 Mars 2009)

oui (réponse courte alors je vais broder).

Je n'avais pas de quoi mettre 32 Go, mais j'aimais l'idée des 16 pour les 8-core xd


----------



## Florian1293 (20 Mars 2009)

Marc_bc a dit:


> J'ouvre Aperture avec mes 58.000 Photos de 12M et 21M pixels... (oui c'est possible)
> Les deux disques 7200.12 en raid c'est une tuerie. La librairie s'ouvre de suite et faire des réglages sur un RAW de 21M Pixel ... que du bonheur.



Question  Tes disques en RAID c'est un RAID software?


----------



## Marc_bc (20 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Question  Tes disques en RAID c'est un RAID software?



Oui, c'est un simple "software" en RAID 0. Mais c'est déjà vraiment pas mal.
Surtout avec les deux 7200.12


----------



## Marc_bc (20 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> oui (réponse courte alors je vais broder).
> 
> Je n'avais pas de quoi mettre 32 Go, mais j'aimais l'idée des 16 pour les 8-core xd



De toute façon la règle est toujours simple: Au plus, au mieux


----------



## Marc_bc (20 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> Féloche Marc
> 
> Le mien dans moins de 15 jours, même config avec un poil plus de ram, par contre (et tout le monde s'enfout !), j'ai remarqué qu'on a les même ciseaux, et c'est ça qui est beau \o/
> 
> *Repart aider loubar, ToCo et bendder pour finir d'éponger la bave sur le sol, au moins pour 12 jours  *



 Oui, en effet c'est la paire "officielle" pour l'ouverture de tout nouveau matériel. En provenance direct du Suédois I**A


----------



## Marc_bc (20 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Puree, 150000 JPY de plus pour passer au 2.66 GHz, vous etes motives  En tout cas, sympa les photos et tout



Merci HmJ
Oui, c'est cher... p'tain c'est vrai. 
Mais bon quand on est dessus 8H par jours on se dit que c'est quand même un bon investissement.


----------



## HmJ (20 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> oui (réponse courte alors je vais broder).
> 
> Je n'avais pas de quoi mettre 32 Go, mais j'aimais l'idée des 16 pour les 8-core xd



Ok, mais le probleme c'est que tu perds l'effet triple channel, et ca se sent, pour certains usages du moins


----------



## thecrow (20 Mars 2009)

Félicitations, c'est toujours autant de plaisir de voir les photos ....


----------



## PO_ (20 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Ok, mais le probleme c'est que tu perds l'effet triple channel, et ca se sent, pour certains usages du moins



en lisant l'article dont tu donnes la référence, les résultats sont un peu plus mitigés. Seul, un test pur de mémoire, montre une réelle perte (DiglloydTools Stess Test). Mais bon, on ne passe pas sa vie sur une telle machine à faire des tests, mais à bosser. Et on se rend compte alors, que sur After Effects, par exemple, il est possible de ne pas perdre en performance suivant la quantité de mémoire utilisée. 

Cela dit, il est pour moi impossible de comprendre pourquoi Apple, sur une machine Triple Channel, n'a pas mis un nombre de slots mémoire par multiple de 3 !, cela aurait été inifiniment plus logique pour les configs maousses costauds ? Est-ce pour tenter d'obliger les utilisateurs à acheter des barettes de 4 (6x4) ?


----------



## rizoto (20 Mars 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> en lisant l'article dont tu donnes la référence, les résultats sont un peu plus mitigés. Seul, un test pur de mémoire, montre une réelle perte (DiglloydTools Stess Test). Mais bon, on ne passe pas sa vie sur une telle machine à faire des tests, mais à bosser. Et on se rend compte alors, que sur After Effects, par exemple, il est possible de ne pas perdre en performance suivant la quantité de mémoire utilisée.
> 
> Cela dit, il est pour moi impossible de comprendre pourquoi Apple, sur une machine Triple Channel, n'a pas mis un nombre de slots mémoire par multiple de 3 !, cela aurait été inifiniment plus logique pour les configs maousses costauds ? Est-ce pour tenter d'obliger les utilisateurs à acheter des barettes de 4 (6x4) ?



Apple ne fabrique pas de carte mere ...


----------



## PO_ (20 Mars 2009)

Je suppose quand même qu'elle a son mot à dire (et pas qu'un seul), sur l'architecture des dites cartes mères. Je ne pense pas qu'on laisse carte blanche à quelqu'un (ou une équipe) de chez Intel pour TOUT concevoir, sans droit de regard. C'est d'Apple que l'on parle, et jusqu'à un temps récent de Steve Jobs, en plus ...


----------



## bendder (20 Mars 2009)

J'ai quelques que réticences à faire un raid 0 avec 2 HDD.
J'utilise souvent les garanties (manque de chance :hein
Alors je me dis que je risque de perdre un HDD et de tout perdre
Je ne suis pas suicidaire j'ai des backup multiples sauf pour ma banque DV car trop lourd.
Donc je me demande si le jeu en vaut la chandelle de faire un jolie raid 0 de 2 to ...


----------



## HmJ (21 Mars 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Je suppose quand même qu'elle a son mot à dire (et pas qu'un seul), sur l'architecture des dites cartes mères. Je ne pense pas qu'on laisse carte blanche à quelqu'un (ou une équipe) de chez Intel pour TOUT concevoir, sans droit de regard. C'est d'Apple que l'on parle, et jusqu'à un temps récent de Steve Jobs, en plus ...



Oui, c'est etonnant, ils ont voulu garder le dessin des deux MP precedents. Et puis il restera d'actualite avec le prochain, quand on aura du quad channel


----------



## wolverine (21 Mars 2009)

en effet les benchs parles d'eux meme voici le mien avec mon 2,8 alors j'imagine meme pas contre un 2,93 !!


Processor        : intel xeon
MHz              : 2,8
Number of CPUs   : 8
Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.5.6

Graphics Card    : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT OpenGL Engine
Resolution       : <fill this out>
Color Depth      : <fill this out>

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 3223 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 18392 CB-CPU 

Multiprocessor Speedup: 5.71

Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 6282 CB-GFX 


****************************************************


----------



## Florian1293 (21 Mars 2009)

wolverine a dit:


> Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.5.6



Question un peu folle.... Mac OS X n'est pas 64 Bit?


----------



## ToCo (21 Mars 2009)

wolverine a dit:


> en effet les benchs parles d'eux meme voici le mien avec mon 2,8 alors j'imagine meme pas contre un 2,93 !!
> 
> 
> Processor : intel xeon
> ...


 

Du cou le 8x2,26Ghz est plus puissant si je ne me trompe pas ? j'arrive pas a remettre la main sur un benchs du 8x2,26ghz !!!!


----------



## iota (21 Mars 2009)

Salut.



pn10000 a dit:


> Pour moi ce sera un 2,66 Quad. Je ne fais quasiement pas de vidéo. Je n'utiliserais donc que le proc en singlethreading.


Hum, le multi-thread est continuellement utilisé, ne serait ce que pour gérer les différents processus systèmes et les applications ouvertes.

@+
iota


----------



## PO_ (21 Mars 2009)

euh, ces fonctions là, elles ne font même pas bouger la jauge d'un seul processeur, maintenant, alors, c'est pas vraiment là dessus qu'on peut juger de l'efficacité.


----------



## bunios (21 Mars 2009)

Voici les benchs :

http://www.barefeats.com/nehal04.html

Un Octocore 2.26 Ghz plus puissant qu'un Octocore 3.2 Ghz Early 2008. 5bien sûr avec 2Go de mémoire vive pour avoir des performances optimums).


A+

Laurent


----------



## iota (21 Mars 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> euh, ces fonctions là, elles ne font même pas bouger la jauge d'un seul processeur, maintenant, alors, c'est pas vraiment là dessus qu'on peut juger de l'efficacité.


Je la refais, en plus clair...
Pour profiter des avantages des processeurs multi-core, il n'est pas indispensable d'utiliser des applications spécialement développées pour, suffit de lancer plusieurs applications...

@+
iota


----------



## ToCo (21 Mars 2009)

​*GRAPH LEGEND*

2.93x8 = 'early 2009' Mac Pro 2.93GHz 8-core
2.26x8 = 'early 2009' Mac Pro 2.26GHz 8-core
2.93x4 = 'early 2009' Mac Pro 2.93GHz 4-core
2.66x4 = 'early 2009' Mac Pro 2.66GHz 4-core
3.2x8 = 'early 2008' Mac Pro 3.20GHz 8-core
2.8x8 = 'early 2008' Mac Pro 2.80GHz 8-core
3.1x2 = 'early 2008' iMac 3.06GHz Core 3 Duo
Memory configuration is in parenthesis -- (3G), (4G), (6G), (8G), (12G), (16G)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Du cou si je lis bien les graphique le 2.26*8 de 2009 et au final plus puissant que le 2.8Ghz*8 et le 3.2Ghz*8 de 2008 dans les applications. 
Donc du cou je comprend plus ceux qui disait que le 2.26*8 etait moins bien que ceux de 2008 :mouais:
Au final les 3 config differentes de 2009 sont plus puissant que ceux de 2008.

Au final j'ai capté ou pas ? looool

ps : merci "Bunios" pour le lien avec les benchs


----------



## PO_ (21 Mars 2009)

iota a dit:


> Je la refais, en plus clair...
> Pour profiter des avantages des processeurs multi-core, il n'est pas indispensable d'utiliser des applications spécialement développées pour, suffit de lancer plusieurs applications...
> 
> @+
> iota



ah ben la, je comprends mieux . Effectivement ! Et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui a toujours motivé mon choix préférentiel des machines multi proc (depuis le g4 bi 800). Mais il faut bien reconnaitre que maintenant, entre 4 et 8, il faut des applis specifiques pour faire la différence


----------



## HmJ (21 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> ​*GRAPH LEGEND*
> 
> 2.93x8 = 'early 2009' Mac Pro 2.93GHz 8-core
> 2.26x8 = 'early 2009' Mac Pro 2.26GHz 8-core
> ...



Tu as raison, dans ces cas de figure c'est vrai. Mais chaque application est un cas de figure different, et il reste des domaines ou la difference de vitesse brute jouera encore en faveur des anciens modeles. Sauf a prendre le 2.93


----------



## ToCo (22 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu as raison, dans ces cas de figure c'est vrai. Mais chaque application est un cas de figure different, et il reste des domaines ou la difference de vitesse brute jouera encore en faveur des anciens modeles. Sauf a prendre le 2.93


 

D'accord mais le 2,93 est bien trop chère pour moi !!!! peut au mieux prendre le 2,66x8 lol


----------



## HmJ (22 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> D'accord mais le 2,93 est bien trop chère pour moi !!!! peut au mieux prendre le 2,66x8 lol



Bof, si c'est pour dire qu'on a la plus grosse... a quelques pouillemes pres...


----------



## ToCo (22 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Bof, si c'est pour dire qu'on a la plus grosse... a quelques pouillemes pres...


 

tu as tout a fait raison et je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, mais il est vrai qu'entre le 2,26 et le 2,66 (x8 pour les 2) je prefererai avoir le 2,66, mais il est vrai que j'esite encore entre le 2,26 et le 2,66 (niveau argent)

Soit j'ai un :

2,26x8 avec 24Go de ram
1To
ATI

ou

2,66x8 avec 8Go  de ram
1To
ATI

Et d'un coté je me dis que ca fait leger le processeur 2,26Ghz, (ouai c'est plus un problème psychologique là). Voila j'esite en ce moment, j'etais convaincu de prendre un 2,66Ghz mais c'est un peut juste niveau . Et pour du montage vidéo en plus !


----------



## PO_ (22 Mars 2009)

je comprends tout à fait ta réticence psychologique, au vu de la fréquence : on a l'impression de revenir au G5 

S'il y avait eu le crossfire, j'aurais sûrement changé mon MacPRo, mais ça m'aurait fait l'impression de revenir en arrière, de passer d'un 8x2,8 à un 8 x 2,26. ET le 2,66 : ouch !

le problème des deux configs que tu évoques, c'est que tu risques d'être juste en vitesse proc pour la première (c'est relatif, hein  ), surtout si tu fais du montage HD. Mais 24 Go ça veut dire 4x4 + 4x2, ça va te coûter un rein, c'taffaire là avec des barrettes de 4 Go ... 


et la seconde config , c'est en RAM que ce sera vraiment trop short ( et là c'est pas relatif !, il faut au minimum 12 Go, comme cela tu seras en triple channel. Ceci, bien sûr pour des applications gourmandes en RAM, mais je suppose que tu ne vas faire que du web et de l'office, avec une bête pareille .... j'ai vu que tu parlais de montage vidéo.


----------



## HmJ (23 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> tu as tout a fait raison et je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, mais il est vrai qu'entre le 2,26 et le 2,66 (x8 pour les 2) je prefererai avoir le 2,66, mais il est vrai que j'esite encore entre le 2,26 et le 2,66 (niveau argent)
> 
> Soit j'ai un :
> 
> ...



Franchement, je ne suis pas sur que la difference entre un 2.26 et 2.66 soit si grande. Quand on se sert de sa machine tous les jours, on s'en tape un peu non ? Tiens, je me suis achete un 2.8 pour bosser sur Mathematica 24/7 : bien sur que le 3.2 etait un peu plus rapide et m'aurait permis d'abattre peut-etre plus de boulot de temps en temps. Et alors ? Ca reste la meme classe de performance. Prends celui qui te permettra de te faire plaisir avec : 12 Go c'est ne super idee, voire 24. Et prends aussi un bon ecran et une bonne sonde graphique tant qu'a faire


----------



## bendder (23 Mars 2009)

Bonjour je vous Vous passe ce lien qui est petit article sur l'efficacité des nouveaux Mac pro dans une utilisation real Life et vidéo pro

En conclusion le vrai bon modèle de 2009 et vient l'octo 2,66*8. :love:
Voilai enfin un test construit et fait par un professionnel. 

@+


----------



## HmJ (23 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Bonjour je vous Vous passe ce lien qui est petit article sur l'efficacité des nouveaux Mac pro dans une utilisation real Life et vidéo pro
> 
> En conclusion le vrai bon modèle de 2009 et vient l'octo 2,66*8. :love:
> Voilai enfin un test construit et fait par un professionnel.
> ...



Excellent test. Franchement, je dirais meme si j'adore mon MP 2008 que c'est evident qu'un 2.26 GHz est le choix a faire, quand on compare l'architecture et surtout la m$#"% que represente la FB-DIMM. Maintenant, il y a surtout de belles affaires a saisir sur le refurb  Je garde quand meme le mien


----------



## bendder (23 Mars 2009)

Moi je reste sur le 2,66*8 (si j'ai mon ADC)
 **Pending**


----------



## nanobio (23 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> (si j'ai mon ADC)
> ***Pending***



Idem pour moi 
Je dois aller voir toutes les 2h


----------



## wolverine (23 Mars 2009)

arf ! en effet le 2,26 est en fin de compte tres bon et pas la peine de claquer plus !


----------



## bendder (23 Mars 2009)

nanobio a dit:


> Idem pour moi
> Je dois aller voir toutes les 2h



Oui sauf que tu va vite te lassait et il vaut mieux sinon cela deviens un peu stressant.
J'ai cru entendre dire que ça pouvez prendre un mois alors je me dis: on verra bien lol :hein:
Bref un peu de patience.
Ce qui est bien dans cette affaire c'est qu'on sera livré vite (une semaine je crois), et que l'on aura pas les toutes premières série avec un peu de chance au passera au travers des futurs soucis que l'on ne  connaît pas encore lol.


----------



## TEOX (23 Mars 2009)

Macworld donne a son tour ses impressions sur les nouveaux Mac pro.

Et leur verdict est surprenant : c'est le Quad 2,66 qui s'en tire le mieux avec un score Speedmark superieur au precedent 8x2,8 ghz mais aussi au nouveau 8x2,26 ghz !

Pas de mystere : le probleme vient de la grande majorite des logiciels ne parvenant pas a utiliser toute la puissance des huit coeurs.


----------



## fgero (23 Mars 2009)

Ouaip. Je regrette pas d'avoir choisi le Quad 2.93 d'ailleurs...


----------



## HmJ (23 Mars 2009)

fgero a dit:


> Ouaip. Je regrette pas d'avoir choisi le Quad 2.93 d'ailleurs...



C'est sympa de renflouer Apple en ces temps de crise


----------



## fgero (24 Mars 2009)

Pas tant que ça, un Quad 2.93 reste moins cher qu'un Octo 2.26 !


----------



## nanobio (24 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Oui sauf que tu vas vite te lasser et il vaut mieux sinon cela deviens un peu stressant.
> J'ai cru entendre dire que ça pouvait prendre un mois alors je me dis: on verra bien lol :hein:
> Bref un peu de patience.
> Ce qui est bien dans cette affaire c'est qu'on sera livré vite (une semaine je crois), et que l'on aura pas les toutes premières série avec un peu de chance on passera au travers des futurs soucis que l'on ne  connaît pas encore lol.



C'est vrai que c'est un peu lassant à force 
Mais bon, on n'a pas vraiment le choix après tout, 
Et puis au moins on prend le temps de se renseigner sur la future machine... :love:
J'ai d'ailleurs déjà acheté des disques dur 

Tu t'es inscrit quand sur l'ADC?


----------



## Florian1293 (24 Mars 2009)

Content d'avoir pris un Quad.... d'ailleurs il arrive aujourd'hui  pour l'instant ils se promène dans la fourgonnette du livreur, j'ai hâte.....


----------



## HmJ (24 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Content d'avoir pris un Quad.... d'ailleurs il arrive aujourd'hui  pour l'instant ils se promène dans la fourgonnette du livreur, j'ai hâte.....



Bravo, en plus t'as pris une bonne grosse carte video, tu vas pouvoir bien rigoler


----------



## AroBreizh (24 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Content d'avoir pris un Quad.... d'ailleurs il arrive aujourd'hui  pour l'instant ils se promène dans la fourgonnette du livreur, j'ai hâte.....



Moi aussi, je le piste sur le site UPS, c'est pour demain.

Je suis parti comme prévu sur un Quad 2,66 avec 8 GO de mémoires et le DD 640 de base.
Et je lui rajoute un Vélociraptor 150 GO en disque de démarrage + 2x 1 TO Samsung F1.

Je la sent bien la bébête !!!


----------



## Florian1293 (24 Mars 2009)

J'ose pas sortir de chez moi de peur de louper le livreur


----------



## vincenzo64 (24 Mars 2009)

TEOX a dit:


> Macworld donne a son tour ses impressions sur les nouveaux Mac pro.
> 
> Et leur verdict est surprenant : c'est le Quad 2,66 qui s'en tire le mieux avec un score Speedmark superieur au precedent 8x2,8 ghz mais aussi au nouveau 8x2,26 ghz !
> 
> Pas de mystere : le probleme vient de la grande majorite des logiciels ne parvenant pas a utiliser toute la puissance des huit coeurs.



C est dommage qu ils aient fait des comparatifs en mettant 3 ou 6gb alors qu il aurait fallu 4 ou 8gb pour que l octo 2,8 s exprime pleinement car il fonctionne mieux en dual qu en triple channel.
Ca fausse completement les resultats


----------



## HmJ (24 Mars 2009)

vincenzo64 a dit:


> C est dommage qu ils aient fait des comparatifs en mettant 3 ou 6gb alors qu il aurait fallu 4 ou 8gb pour que l octo 2,8 s exprime pleinement car il fonctionne mieux en dual qu en triple channel.
> Ca fausse completement les resultats



Bien vu  Disons alors que les 6 Go se comporteront comme 4, et les 3 comme 2. Mais bon, le fait est que les nouvelles machines ne sont pas du tout en-dessous, contrairement a ce que leur vitesse d'horloge pourrait laisser penser.


----------



## AroBreizh (24 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> J'ose pas sortir de chez moi de peur de louper le livreur



Alors ? il est arrivé le petit monstre ? 
Wam c'est demain... et il à 10 jours d'avances sur la date indiqué à la commande !!!
Marci Apple !


----------



## bluesilence (24 Mars 2009)

AroBreizh a dit:


> Moi aussi, je le piste sur le site UPS, c'est pour demain.
> 
> Je suis parti comme prévu sur un Quad 2,66 avec 8 GO de mémoires et le DD 640 de base.
> Et je lui rajoute un Vélociraptor 150 GO en disque de démarrage + 2x 1 TO Samsung F1.
> ...



pareil c'est pour demain moi aussi 

quad 2,93 8gig de ram 1 veloci 300g + le 640 de base + 3 WD black de 1 tera (oui ca fait 5 HD car je met le veloci à l'emplacement du disque optique supérieur) + l'ati 4870 et heu voila  j'ai déja reçu mon écran dell 30 pouces ca va être fun


----------



## Florian1293 (24 Mars 2009)

AroBreizh a dit:


> Alors ? il est arrivé le petit monstre ?
> Wam c'est demain... et il à 10 jours d'avances sur la date indiqué à la commande !!!
> Marci Apple !



Oui enfin  Impressionnant le poids de la tour!?!?


----------



## bendder (24 Mars 2009)

nanobio a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est un peu lassant à force
> Mais bon, on n'a pas vraiment le choix après tout,
> Et puis au moins on prend le temps de se renseigner sur la future machine... :love:
> J'ai d'ailleurs déjà acheté des disques dur
> ...



Inscrit le 16 mars document envoyé le 19 mars pour ADC 
D'ailleurs tu as choisi quel type de disque dur et pour quel usage et où surtout 
Cela m'interesse car je n'arrive pas me décidé.
Moi il me faut de la place 1 To par disque et une fiabilité optimale autant ce faire ce peut.

Pour l'instant je serait sur du Hitachi 7K1000.B 1to (macway, car j'ai jamais eu le moindre problème chez eux).> si en fait j'ai un disque qui a pété (contrôleur au bout de 2h d'utilisation et il me l'on remplacé en moins de 5 min) Donc cool au niveau du SAV
Après j'ai recherché aussi du coté des disques types serveur genre WD RE3 ou Segate SE2.
Merci si tu peux m'aider.


----------



## bendder (24 Mars 2009)

*REGOINEZ LA** PENDING** TEMA SUR MAC G*


----------



## AroBreizh (25 Mars 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Oui enfin  Impressionnant le poids de la tour!?!?



Cool ! Alors ? après une nuit qui j'imagine, a été courte, tes premières impressions ?


----------



## nanobio (25 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Inscrit le 16 mars document envoyé le 19 mars pour ADC
> D'ailleurs tu as choisi quel type de disque dur et pour quel usage et où surtout
> Cela m'interesse car je n'arrive pas me décidé.
> Moi il me faut de la place 1 To par disque et une fiabilité optimale autant ce faire ce peut.



Comme pas mal de monde j'ai pris un Velociraptor de 300 Go :love: pour system + appli (à mon avis suffisamment rapide pour ne pas avoir à mettre un Raid 0)
et pour les données : un Barracuda 7200.11 de 1.5 To 
et le caviar (blue) d'origine pour du time machine.
J'ai aussi un DD externe d'1 To (WD mybook) au cas où 

Concernant mon utilisation, je suis comme toi heureux propriétaire d'un pentax (K20D), donc essentiellement photo : aperture, lightroom, toshop...
Mais aussi des applications scientifiques (Matlab, comsol...).

J'ai vu ton poste concernant un onduleur, tu as fait ton choix finalement? 



bendder a dit:


> *REGOINEZ LA** PENDING** TEMA SUR MAC G*


----------



## bendder (25 Mars 2009)

Pas encore d'onduleur.
Il faut que je creuse la question mais au bout d'un moment mon budget va plus trop accepter.
Mon plus gros problème reste les stockage car je dois avoir pour l'instant 1 to de donnée mais avec les redondance ça commence a faire beaucoup de disque dur
Concernant les disque j'ai pas trop confiance au Seagate donc je crois que je vais resté sur du Hitachi.
Et puis il me faudrait au moins une sonde pour calibrais mes écran basique a défaut d'avoir un vrai écran....


----------



## ToCo (25 Mars 2009)

Bonjour bonjour !!!!

De si bonne heure et de si bonne humeur !!!!!

Petite question, j'hesite pour l'achat du MP Octo, a prendre un 640Go ou 1To, dans l'idée si je prenais un 640Go (en 1er disque), et que par la suite je le change par 1To, comment je fais pour remettre toute mes données sur celui la ? et vu que sur le 640Go j'aurai l'installe d'OSX comment je fais pour transferer le tout sur le 1To ? dois-je tout rehinstaller ? et est ce que c'est galère ? vaut'il mieux prendre 1To tout de suite ?

Bon sinon je commande mon MP le 7 ou 8 avril (après la paye), j'ai trop hate !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Florian1293 (25 Mars 2009)

AroBreizh a dit:


> Cool ! Alors ? après une nuit qui j'imagine, a été courte, tes premières impressions ?



Je suis impressionné par le poids de la tour et le......... silence  Au premier démarrage j'ai entendu une soufflerie, je me suis dis "zut c'est pas trop silencieux... " puis ensuite le silence!!!!! Une merveille.
Très content de mon achat


----------



## bendder (25 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour !!!!
> 
> De si bonne heure et de si bonne humeur !!!!!
> 
> ...



En fait si tu veux un système réactif le mieux c'est de quasiment mettre rien dessus a part les programme pour utilisé que le 1er tiers du disque donc prend juste le 640 et achéte un 1 to pour les donnée que tu mettra dans une autre baie.
De plus le 640 go et un WD SE16 qui est excellent si on utilise que le 1er tiers voir aussi bon que du vélociraptor.
Garde tes sous pour acheter un autre disque
Je vais faire ça moi.


----------



## nanobio (25 Mars 2009)

bluesilence a dit:


> pareil c'est pour demain moi aussi
> 
> quad 2,93 8gig de ram 1 veloci 300g + le 640 de base + 3 WD black de 1 tera (oui ca fait 5 HD car je met le veloci à l'emplacement du disque optique supérieur) + l'ati 4870 et heu voila  j'ai déja reçu mon écran dell 30 pouces ca va être fun



5 HD c'est balaise , mais est-ce que tu es sur que l'alim va supporter le tout 
Je pensais que oui, vu que le 5ème HD prend simplement la place d'un superdrive, mais il m'a semblé avoir lu sur un forum que ce n'était pas si évident...

Si j'ai bien lu c'est aujourd'hui le grand jour 
Tu nous donneras tes impressions hein  et des photos :love:
Je devrais commander le même que toi (quand l'ADC student sera enfin validée... )

Enjoy!


----------



## bendder (25 Mars 2009)

Cette ADC ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToCo (25 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> En fait si tu veux un système réactif le mieux c'est de quasiment mettre rien dessus a part les programme pour utilisé que le 1er tiers du disque donc prend juste le 640 et achéte un 1 to pour les donnée que tu mettra dans une autre baie.
> De plus le 640 go et un WD SE16 qui est excellent si on utilise que le 1er tiers voir aussi bon que du vélociraptor.
> Garde tes sous pour acheter un autre disque
> Je vais faire ça moi.




Oui c'est ce que je pensais faire sur le 1er disque, mettre uniquement les installations des logiciels et rien d'autre, pas de données vidéos etc....
Du cou si je prend un 640Go, et que j'achete un autre disque de 1To (oui pas moins), tu conseils quoi comme bon disque dur ? (7200tours et 10000tours ?)


----------



## bendder (25 Mars 2009)

J'ai pas mal réfléchi a la question des disque dur
Pour un disque dur très fiable il faut mieux privilégié les disque type SERVEUR, je me suis renseigner chez pro de la vidéo il m'a dis qu'il n'avait cramé qu'un seul Segate Barracuda ES.2. en 3 ans 
Sinon en disque plus clasique je pensé prendre un Hitachi 7K1000.B
C'est un peu compliquer c'est histoire de disque dur...
Apres si tu a vraiment des données stratégiques il faut soit un bon système Raid ou plein de disque dur externe avec de la redondance


----------



## HmJ (25 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> J'ai pas mal réfléchi a la question des disque dur
> Pour un disque dur très fiable il faut mieux privilégié les disque type SERVEUR, je me suis renseigner chez pro de la vidéo il m'a dis qu'il n'avait cramé qu'un seul Segate Barracuda ES.2. en 3 ans
> Sinon en disque plus clasique je pensé prendre un Hitachi 7K1000.B
> C'est un peu compliquer c'est histoire de disque dur...
> Apres si tu a vraiment des données stratégiques il faut soit un bon système Raid ou plein de disque dur externe avec de la redondance



Ben moi j'ai trouve : je me prends un SSD de 64 Go pour OS + applications


----------



## bendder (25 Mars 2009)

Un jour aussi dans 1 ans je pense lol
Qu'as tu pris comme SDD?


----------



## bendder (25 Mars 2009)

Tiens je viens de réussir a faire activer mon ADC
Je commande ENFIN MON MP
Je vous raconterais


----------



## HmJ (25 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Un jour aussi dans 1 ans je pense lol
> Qu'as tu pris comme SDD?



Un OCZ de 64 Go brade.


----------



## ToCo (25 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> J'ai pas mal réfléchi a la question des disque dur
> Pour un disque dur très fiable il faut mieux privilégié les disque type SERVEUR, je me suis renseigner chez pro de la vidéo il m'a dis qu'il n'avait cramé qu'un seul Segate Barracuda ES.2. en 3 ans
> Sinon en disque plus clasique je pensé prendre un Hitachi 7K1000.B
> C'est un peu compliquer c'est histoire de disque dur...
> Apres si tu a vraiment des données stratégiques il faut soit un bon système Raid ou plein de disque dur externe avec de la redondance




J'ai été voir le Segate Barracuda ES.2., c'est vrai qu'il a l'air bien de premiere vu, mais je suis etonné qu'il coute si peut ! 169 pour un disque serveur ! J'ai presque envis de dire ou est le bug lol .
En revanche il est en 7200 tours/min, quitte à avoir des fichier vidéos je prefererai avoir le meme genre de disque (1To, pour serveur...) l'avoir en 10 000 tours/minutes. Je viens de regarder sur macway j'ai pas forcement trouvé, (ai-je mal chercher ?).
Et 32Mo de mémoire cache, c'est le max qu'on peut avoir ? (jy connais pas grand chose niveau mémoire cache).


----------



## bendder (25 Mars 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> J'ai été voir le Segate Barracuda ES.2., c'est vrai qu'il a l'air bien de premiere vu, mais je suis etonné qu'il coute si peut ! 169&#8364; pour un disque serveur ! J'ai presque envis de dire ou est le bug lol .
> En revanche il est en 7200 tours/min, quitte à avoir des fichier vidéos je prefererai avoir le meme genre de disque (1To, pour serveur...) l'avoir en 10 000 tours/minutes. Je viens de regarder sur macway j'ai pas forcement trouvé, (ai-je mal chercher ?).
> Et 32Mo de mémoire cache, c'est le max qu'on peut avoir ? (jy connais pas grand chose niveau mémoire cache).



C'est disque SATA Serveurs sont pas trop chers car se sont des disque grand publique renforcé pour une utilisation intensive (x2 nombre d'heure)
Ce ne sont pas des vrai disque serveur type SAS et autre la c'est une autre paire de manches....


----------



## bendder (25 Mars 2009)

*GOOD NEWS EVERYONE* (Professor Hubert Farnsworth)

J'ai réussi a faire activer mon ADC et les appelant et en baraguinant en anglais lol 

:love: *J'ai donc commander le précieux* :love:


*MAC PRO
Z0G1

Two 2.66GHz Quad-Core Intel Xe
12GB (6X2GB)
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB
640GB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb/
One 18x SuperDrive
AirPort Extreme Wi-Fi Card-INT
Apple Mighty Mouse
APPLE KB (NUM)& USER GD-FRA.
Country Kit Mac Pro-INT*

PS: finalement je n'ai pas pris le premier disque en 1TO car de toute facon il vaut mieux rien mettre dessus pour avoir un max de performance en utilisant seulement le premier tiers physique du disque.
Sachant que le SE16 (640go) et un très bon disque dur j'ai préférais garder mes sous pour m'acheté un autre disque pour TM (genre hitachi 7k1000.B)
Ai je bien fait ?

Merci a tous

Je devrais le recevoir vers le 3 avril.
Il me tarde :love:


----------



## nanobio (25 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Tiens je viens de réussir a faire activer mon ADC
> Je commande ENFIN MON MP
> Je vous raconterais



Alors là je suis trop jaloux............. 
ça s'est fait tout seul ou tu as fait quelque chose de plus? 

Good for you en tout cas


----------



## bendder (25 Mars 2009)

J'ai appeler 
au 08 00 90 72 26
c'est en Irlande et il faut avoir sous le coup tes numéro ADC et des numéros de suivi dans les mails

Parfois c'est occupé a mort
Et parfois tu tombe sur une personne francophone
la j'ai géré en anglais


----------



## Coolpowers (25 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> *GOOD NEWS EVERYONE* (Professor Hubert Farnsworth)
> 
> J'ai réussi a faire activer mon ADC et les appelant et en baraguinant en anglais lol
> 
> ...




je vous felicite, une très  bonne configuration!


----------



## ÉricdeB (28 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> *GOOD NEWS EVERYONE* (Professor Hubert Farnsworth)
> 
> J'ai réussi a faire activer mon ADC et les appelant et en baraguinant en anglais lol
> 
> ...



Tu vas en être content! J'ai, à peu de choses près, la même config (2 DD de 640 et deux superdrives). Je l'ai reçu la semaine dernière et je trouve cette machine fabuleuse. Silencieuse (le jour et la nuit avec mon vieux PowerMac 2x2), ultra performante (j'ai changé de planète, d'espace-temps, de notions de temps...), les entrailles sont magnifiquement foutues, etc.
Tu vas te régaler!!!


----------



## steelstone (28 Mars 2009)

bonjour



Marc_bc a dit:


> J'ouvre Aperture avec mes 58.000 Photos de 12M et 21M pixels... (oui c'est possible)
> Les deux disques 7200.12 en raid c'est une tuerie. La librairie s'ouvre de suite et faire des réglages sur un RAW de 21M Pixel ... que du bonheur.
> J'ai beau appliquer tous les réglages en même temps, impossible d'avoir un ralentissement...
> 
> A+



bon, je n'avais aucun doute sur la puissance de la bête, mais ça fait quand même plaisir 

Voici la config à laquelle je pense (avec un rajout ultérieur d'un raptor et du fameux barracuda 7200.12 1 To)

Two 2.26GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon 065-7883
                                                                                                                                                                                                   12Go (6x2Go) 065-8681
                                                                                                                                                                                                   640Go 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Go/s 065-8537
                                                                                                                                                                                                   ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB 065-8316
                                                                                                                                                                                                   One 18x SuperDrive 065-7923
                                                                                                                                                                                                   Souris Mighty Mouse sans fil Apple 065-7939
Clavier Apple avec pavé numérique (Français) & Guide de l'utilisateur F065-7943
                                                                                                                                                                                                   AirPort Extreme Wi-Fi Card with 802.11n Z065-7926

ps : Pensez vous que la gamme mac pro sera mise à jour d'ici la rentrée ?


----------



## bendder (28 Mars 2009)

ÉricdeB a dit:


> Tu vas en être content! J'ai, à peu de choses près, la même config (2 DD de 640 et deux superdrives). Je l'ai reçu la semaine dernière et je trouve cette machine fabuleuse. Silencieuse (le jour et la nuit avec mon vieux PowerMac 2x2), ultra performante (j'ai changé de planète, d'espace-temps, de notions de temps...), les entrailles sont magnifiquement foutues, etc.
> Tu vas te régaler!!!


.

Certe sauf que ma saloperie de banque a refusé le virement par CB. (plafond d'achat lol, au moins j'aurais apreis un truc)
Lundi matin branle bat de conbat pour virer les sous car il ne devrais pas tardé a mettre envoyé....

Aujourdhui je devrais commendais un DELL 2209WA dalle eIPs pour 300 euros j'ai queque doute mais je vais essayer de finir de cheker les forum
(J'ai un gros doute sur la qualité des DEll en général, j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu de la loterie et ça me fait un peu peur, mais d'un autre coté c'est dur de trouvé autre chose que des dalle TN de merde alors bon...)

Autre petite question les écrans Ganut étendu posent il un problème sur Mac?


----------



## Florian1293 (28 Mars 2009)

ÉricdeB a dit:


> Silencieuse (le jour et la nuit avec mon vieux PowerMac 2x2), ultra performante (j'ai changé de planète, d'espace-temps, de notions de temps...), les entrailles sont magnifiquement foutues, etc.
> Tu vas te régaler!!!



En effet le silence est impressionnant et l'intérieur, mon dieu que c'est beau....  Rajouter un disque dur est très facile, rapide, un régal


----------



## Florian1293 (29 Mars 2009)

En fait c'est très silencieux... à part à l'insertion d'un CD, à ce moment le lecteur fait un bruit infernal... !?!?


----------

